# تنفيذ الصرف الصحى ...... تجميع 2014



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ الصرف الصحى
http://www.4shared.com/office/IaK9iCXi/___.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/EKp5w4Hg/___.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/IMZRFw5F/___.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/_EdJLvXA/___.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/elStwylh/_____.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/WCdX0pWm/___.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/sglpcwbz/_____.htm




تنفيذ مشروعات الصرف الصحي باستخدام العمالة الكثيفة فى مصر
http://www.mediafire.com/download/t...+الصرف+الصحي+باستخدام+العمالة+الكثيفة+مصر.pdf
OR
http://www.gulfup.com/?LuZtrx
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/W-LxEJg7/___.html





مشروع الصحيه
http://www.4shared.com/office/6ZLF6s6F/__online.htm





http://www.4shared.com/folder/64M3Yy3g/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ محطة كهرباء
http://www.4shared.com/rar/zdrAQ0U_/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ محطة التنقية
http://www.4shared.com/office/FmDiV0Fy/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*توسعات محطة مياه السنبلاوين
http://www.4shared.com/rar/tdZGhI-S/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*تجميع المبانى سابقة التجهيز
http://www.4shared.com/rar/SB13zd_3/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*تجميع الاسقف المعلقة
http://www.4shared.com/file/M4Drt48g/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*الترميم و التدعيم
http://www.4shared.com/office/SjNN4qft/__1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/04MXm300/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/Zs4zjMAL/____.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/8k_elrQt/_____.htm


http://www.4shared.com/office/pyllfxV3/___-__-__.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*مصادر الرخام
http://www.4shared.com/file/s1DyeI5H/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/gdV0xMGM/__2.html



http://www.4shared.com/file/QMwTqW-e/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/5K3qGO3i/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/xG5h_yLq/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*عزل المبنى
http://www.4shared.com/office/9N61W5WC/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/IAxz4W5o/___.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/ry00iOWc/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/GIvFFqRi/__online.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/4jclNrMA/_online.html

http://www.4shared.com/office/aWRVJyVj/___.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/nhqZOvWA/____.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/10_djDet/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/cmCzn0je/__5000.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/H2VXf5ps/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/nDbCDHky/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*الخرسانة المسلحة بالالياف الزجاجية
http://www.4shared.com/file/bsx_OAaM/final___GRC_.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*نظم الانشاء
http://www.4shared.com/rar/_5gscNfZ/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*وقائع التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/office/RjPBVJq8/__-__1_-____.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/d4kJAzcx/__-__2_-__.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*تجاليد و كسوات الحوائط
http://www.4shared.com/office/AuxbKOWv/___online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/zMqCNSd7/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*تجاليد جرانيت و رخام
http://www.4shared.com/file/qIAak-Xz/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*دورة تنفيذ صوتية مع الكتاب
http://www.4shared.com/rar/IDn-8Shz/tadreb_2013.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/M3Wl78Yd/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*البلاط
http://www.4shared.com/office/e4cYUMoI/search_file_2003.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/gGs3wW9D/A_-__.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال الخرسانية و التشطيبات
http://up.edu.ps/ocw/repositories/academic/up/bs/eng/EAAS3101/022009/data/
http://up.edu.ps/ocw/repositories/academic/up/bs/eng/EAAS3202/012009/data/​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال الخرسانية و التشطيبات
تشييد معماري (1) 
تشييد معماري (2) 
http://site.iugaza.edu.ps/mfarraa/courses​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال الخرسانية و التشطيبات
http://lectures.iugaza.edu.ps/4-i-4132.htm
المساقات
http://site.iugaza.edu.ps/nnamara/courses​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*تجميع الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/rar/z0gw42tX/_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال الخرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/iapJbpmX/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/ywWgwlv2/__2.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ الكبارى
http://www.4shared.com/office/NcVLv3m2/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/bKxlDrgy/__2.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/IXtaFGJi/__3.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/kFWaQRt7/__4.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/E2mvVUOS/__5.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/J_6grkfL/__6.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/mPns7-NV/__7.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ مبنى ادارى
http://www.4shared.com/folder/4HQeLvYl/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ الخزانات
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Q4LFAej5/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*الاسس و المعايير التصميمية
http://www.4shared.com/folder/jtQxAUwI/__2050.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*ابحاث التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/folder/cGRtJxAR/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*صور التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/file/mvqoIgMQ/MyPhotos2050.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/5BP4eQII/MyPhotos2050__1_.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/ZAesgdNZ/MyPhotos2050__2_.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/Ge4fh1Yt/MyPhotos2050__6_.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/folder/uIWuahgI/MyPhotos2050.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*الشدات الخشبية المعدنية المنزلقة النفقية
http://www.4shared.com/file/9FbqIGep/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/WptKKqQp/__1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/LNyYT6ZU/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/mVHgcDks/_online.htm

http://www.4shared.com/rar/7xQnmbdF/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/beIcnHAl/____.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/O4-_z7yU/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*اليلاطات المرفوعة
http://www.4shared.com/office/fWflL5BE/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*الحدادة و النجارة
http://www.4shared.com/office/5ymo6rxN/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/L-3I5qfr/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*البياض
http://www.4shared.com/office/wvAJzuCj/_9_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/dw7lJRKR/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/QJL_iB-N/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/7GbJ2mxd/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*البناء بالطوب 
http://www.4shared.com/file/gjzWWcOW/__1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/7Ytn-Wrf/_1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/fR4ipr5i/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*تكسيات الارضيات و الحوائط و الاسقف
http://www.4shared.com/rar/w7AY8weX/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/I1CmPVL9/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/kGClCiqi/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/ebU-QfHC/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/S7GHO4Rm/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*التركيبات الصحية
http://www.4shared.com/file/qO9iieSe/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/3ooP19WF/__word.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/L0pc96a_/_____2_.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/ZSOPN4Tk/__3.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*التركيبات الميكانيكية
http://www.4shared.com/office/W7ZW41gk/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/ohUetKBX/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/bYq81JtP/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/9HSiVTsj/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال المعدنية
http://www.4shared.com/file/sfFUpV2J/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/Zr2L_1tk/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*خشب البليود
http://www.4shared.com/zip/vVzPDS5i/plywood.html
http://www.4shared.com/zip/eNDMGcPP/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*البناء بالطوب و الارضيات و حمامات السباحة
http://www.4shared.com/folder/_rVQ4w2T/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ حمامات السباحة
http://www.4shared.com/file/7S3gOlc9/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/5Vm1qYzQ/___online.html



http://www.4shared.com/office/7wjVUN18/__4.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/QmaICZ66/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/BuSX5osZ/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/SOCxJz8yce/__2014.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*السلالم
http://www.4shared.com/office/J_okMchR/_1_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/1HqEd731/_10.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/he4em1Kx/___2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/h1amG57G/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*الجبس
http://www.4shared.com/office/NHb4UbNG/_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/BFtSTRMa/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*الطوب
http://www.4shared.com/file/Mm5BVK3q/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/mEnKK1eD/final_.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/5oVPCs_x/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/uWDG6oJE/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ جراج التحرير
http://www.4shared.com/office/Iv3hQuYO/Final_Report_eng_Hytham_adel.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*الخرسانة سابقة الصب
http://www.4shared.com/rar/i6VsZmuC/precast_research_final.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/DzCdh5Js/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*الابواب و الشبابيك
http://www.4shared.com/rar/P8Z6n1by/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/MmafSk2B/_online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*التكسيات الخارجية
http://www.4shared.com/file/wnLT6f9I/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*القواطيع
http://www.4shared.com/rar/D5yPvcek/partitions.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/WByLCSoi/_5_online.html
​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*الحوائط الستائرية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/9LDd6xu_/___-maxawy-.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*انظمة الالومنيوم
http://www.4shared.com/file/NNtgRfLB/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*بحث نهائي دهانات 
http://www.4shared.com/file/4m5ogZb7/____.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/OfyBLWp5/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*الزجاج
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Dy0fNaxl/_1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/umOP9t_a/_6_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ الاعمدة للمهندس ياسر الليثى
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13176​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*كل ما تريد معرفته عن تنفيذ الجسات بالموقع
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13114​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*القرميد
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13082​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال الكهربائية
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13075​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*المصاعد
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13074​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*التكييف
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13073​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*ورق الحائط
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13083​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*اسئلة المقابلة الشخصية
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13088​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*الخشب
http://www.4shared.com/file/bvtjHCYs/Wood_Final.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*التكسيات المصمته
http://www.4shared.com/office/wkAGIRa6/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*تابع معنا كل ماهو جديد فى عالم التنفيذ 2050
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/adrojlYW/_online.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*التصميمات التنفيذية دكتور مجدي تمام 2005
http://www.4shared.com/office/WGNyQFN-/_____2005.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/qkv6lrMC/_____2005.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/lV-4aHPh/_____2005.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*الرسومات التنفيذية د. هشام حسن على اسيوط
http://www.4shared.com/office/NST2tnEG/_____.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/get/_vIEWpnt/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/46DDubkG/___.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/mzb9mjbw/__-____-__.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/V257qq05/file.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/ERRT16xC/__3__-____-__.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/P6x34Ib4/__4_-____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*كتاب الانشاء المعمارى 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/fiT4LkHO/___online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/NRps4qyM/___-_.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/T9BOtu_j/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/6bTUyTcA/___online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/PafVcFRq/___online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/alpFEB-a/___-_.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/-Cd8DOLq/___-__2.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/0RS-ip_f/___-_.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/u_u28ltj/___online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/4NicYeDc/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/z7PZf2Hl/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*بحث الارضيات
http://www.4shared.com/file/ufhD3C8z/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/HGopx-4X/___online.html



http://www.4shared.com/office/izg78N8b/___.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/lVwgNvkt/___online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/Y9CjbPqj/___online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/TWJveiZq/C_-___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*تشطيب الحوائط الداخلية
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13222
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13224
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13228
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13204
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13181​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*دليل المهندس المقيم للمشاريع الإنشائية
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13190
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13185
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13210
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13168
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13154​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*النظم الانشائية لسبق التجهيز
http://www.4shared.com/rar/DzCdh5Js/___.html​*


----------



## genius2020 (16 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
​


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*استلام المبانى و البياض و الدهانات*

*أعمال المبانـي
دستور المباني :
o	التدقيق على نوعية الطابوق المستخدم.
o	التدقيق على أبعاد قطاع الطابوق.
o	التدقيق على أسترباع الباكيات.
o	التدقيق على زوي الباكيات.
o	التدقيق على أستقامة الدستور بالمسطرة لكل حائط.
o	التدقيق على أماكن و عروض فتحات الأبواب.
o	التدقيق على ميزان الدستور مع الجسرالذي يعلوه للحوائط الخارجية.
o	التدقيق على دق و تقسيط الشرمات بالأعمدة عند نقط الأتصال مع الطابوق.
الحوائط :
o	التدقيق على رأسية و أفقية الحوائط بالمسطرة و الميزان.
o	التدقيق على نوعية طابوق الحوائط.
o	التدقيق على منسوب جلسات و أعتاب فتحات الشبابيك.
o	التدقيق على أكتاف يمين و يسار فتحات الشبابيك.
o	التدقيق على منسوب أعتاب فتحات الأبواب و الممرات.
o	التدقيق على نهاية الحوائط و أتصالها بالجسور.
o	التدقيق على سلامة حبات الطابوق و امتلاء الحلول بين حبات الطابوق.
o	التدقيق على معالجة المبانى بالمياه.
أعمال المساح
أعمال شبك المساح:
o	التدقيق على نوعية شبك المساح المستخدم.
o	التدقيق على تغطية كامل سطح الطابوق الأبيض.
o	التدقيق على تغطية الفاصل بين الطابوق الأبيض و ألطابوق الأسود.
o	التدقيق على تغطية أماكن الأتصال بالعناصر الخرسانية.
o	بالنسبة للعناصر الخرسانية لايتم دق شبك و أنما يتم مل تخشين للسطح بضخ رمل Sand Blast.
أعمال الطرطشة :	
o	التدقيق على مواد و نسب خلط مونة الطرطشة.
o	التدقيق على تغطية كامل السطح بشكل منتظم و متجانس.
o	التدقيق على قوة الطرطشة و تماسكها و عدم حدوث تسييل أثناء المرور باليد.
o	التدقيق على معالجة الطرطشة بالمياه لمدة ثلاثة أيام.
أعمال الأوتار و الزوايا:
o	التدقيق على نوعية الزوايا المستخدمة.
o	التدقيق على أماكن الزوايا و أنواعها.
o	التدقيق على أستقامة البؤج أفقيا و رأسيا.
o	التدقيق على وزن البؤج مع الزوايا و حلوق الفاتحاتوعلب الكهرباء.
o	التدقيق على الزوايا الداخلية و الخارجية.
o	التدقيق على استرباع الباكيات.
o	التدقيق على مونة و نسب خلط مونة البطانة.
o	التدقيق على معالجة طبقة البطانة بالمياه لمدة ثلالة أيام.
أعمال الضهارة:
o	التدقيق على مواد و نسب خلط مونة الضهارة.
o	التدقيق على أفقية و رأسية المساح.
o	التدقيق على نظافة سطح الضهارة.
o	التدقيق على الزوايا الداخلية و أستقامتها.
o	التدقيق على معالجة طبقة الضهارة بالمياه لمدة ثلاثة أيام.
أعمال الحف:
o	التدقيق على حف كامل السطح المباني.
o	التدقيق على عدم وجود تسييل تراب من الأسطح أثناء مرور اليد عليها.
o	في حالة تشطيب سيجما لا يتم عمل حف و يتم التأسيس عليها مباشرة.
أعمال الأساس:
o	التدقيق على تغطية كامل سطح المباني من نوعية الأساس المعتمد.
أعمال المعجون:
o	التدقيق على تغطية سطح الحائط بالكامل.
o	التدقيق على أستواء طبقة المعجون و عدم وجود ريجة.
o	التدقيق على حف المعجون.
أعمال الصبغ:
o	التدقيق على درجة اللون المعتمدة لكل مكان.
o	التدقيق على نوعية الصبغ المعتمدو المصدر المعتمد.
o	التدقيق على تغطية السطح بالكامل.
أعمال السيجما:
o	التدقيق على تغطية السطح بالكامل.
o	التدقيق على زخرفة السيجما المعتمدة و سمكها.
o	التدقيق على نوعية السيجما الموردة.​*


----------



## egyptsystem (16 يناير 2014)

*تمديدات الصرف الصحى
http://www.4shared.com/zip/zyTUjZ9Xba/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*موسوعة كتب الهندسة المدنية من فانتاستيك انجنيرز 

تصمم المنشآت المعدنية
http://www.gulfup.com/?Igbasf

ألف سؤال فى الهندسة المدنية
http://www.gulfup.com/?Iv6Sud

برامج التصميم الهندسى
http://www.gulfup.com/?dVSs7M

الاختبارات الهندسية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?eAaZec

تفاصيل التسلح والاخطاء الشائعة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?tvDPqY

الكود العالمى للبناء
http://www.gulfup.com/?H1gixh

بحث عن السدود 
http://www.gulfup.com/?jazoyA

ملف عن ادارة المشروعات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?9BAbP9

تصميم ارصفة الطرق والجزر الوسطى
http://www.gulfup.com/?IBaAEj

Design Of Shear Walla
http://www.gulfup.com/?462bUE

مجموعة كتب عن علم الهدروليكا
http://www.gulfup.com/?NVUGJH

تعلم الرسم الهندسى من البداية
http://www.gulfup.com/?bPtijC

موسوعة الكتب فى الاستل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?DS3XJS

الاسطوانة الشاملة فى اعمال العزل
http://www.gulfup.com/?ANZfJr

برنامج اوفيس 2007 بالسيريال

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?xIPlFi

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?qMiSO6

اسطوانة تعليم برنامج اكسل 2007

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?W0zssT

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?65Kuw0

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?1P4SOU

الاسطوانة الكاملة فى حصر الكميات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?59jRJr

موسوعة الكتب فى تصمم الاعمدة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?DtyKSy

الكودات البريطانية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?JTc2hB

اعمال الحدادة المسلحة
http://www.gulfup.com/?0vsAAy

برامج تصمم الكمرات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?09GCJa

برامج تصميم الخرسانة والاستيل
http://www.gulfup.com/?fU4BGj

ملف عن شبكات المياه والصرف الصحى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?1Ne0bO

مساقط متعددة لكوبرى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?kqD2br

الخرسانة سابقة الاجهاد
http://www.gulfup.com/?xaJCev

كورس د/عماد البلتاجى فى ادارة المشروعات
http://www.gulfup.com/?MM4V7X

نظم الانشاءات
http://www.gulfup.com/?OjRdrM

خواطر هندسة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?1DTPjf

كتاب الانشاء المعمارى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?YHfMsi

تأثير الرياح على المبانى
http://www.gulfup.com/?bonIOp

ستيل للدكتور خليفة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?6c3xl6

تصميم منشآت الرى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?AZR0t1

برنامج تحويل الاحداثيات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?pzU1OL

اعمال التكسيات والرخام 
http://www.gulfup.com/?DqFQe4

دورة تنفذ للمهندس / حسن قنديل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ew1DsW

الف سؤال فى الهندسة المدنية جزء 3
http://www.gulfup.com/?PTmTxs

الف سؤال فى الهندسة المدنية جزء 2
http://www.gulfup.com/?ve4h0l

خريطة ادارة المشروعات PMP
http://www.gulfup.com/?VkfRN2

اهم 12 عملية لمهندس التخطيط والمتابعة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?MrK9rS

مكتبة الليثى فى الخرسانة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?AuHSnX

ملف تصميم اكسل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?37OK7Y

احمال الديناميكية
http://www.gulfup.com/?FS9ZVQ

برنامج الاستاااااد
http://www.gulfup.com/?z7bxYO

مصطلحات التنفيذ
http://www.gulfup.com/?1qVKDk

كورس تعليم الرسم الهندسى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?wHLyaf

خبرات تنفيذية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?XOe3Ee

مجموعة كتب فى علم السويل
http://www.gulfup.com/?utESKi

مجموعة كتب عن المساحة
http://www.gulfup.com/?WKWcEN

محاضرات هندسة عن شمس
http://www.gulfup.com/?ruKYy0

تقنية اعمال الخرسانة
http://www.gulfup.com/?6TIX8P

تصمم الاعمدة كاملة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?5LYbuE

خبرات تنفيذية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?KwAwTA

اسطوانة تعليم برنامج Sewer Cad
http://www.gulfup.com/?eXOG5y

موسوعة المشاريع الهندسية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fb2l6i

كتاب محاضرات فى ادارة المشروعات
http://www.gulfup.com/?Oyvsxd

مجموعة كتب عن الطرق 
http://www.gulfup.com/?kwgVzA

كتاب الاساسات للدكتور عبد الفتاح القصبى
http://www.gulfup.com/?XcR6qd

اختبارات الخرسانة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?EEdKod

الرسم الهندسى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?J1Ggjn

المعدات المستخدمة فى الانشاءات الهندسية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?xaeEmG

كتاب الاساسات د/اسامة مصطفى الشافعى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?5aarM0

موسوعة كتب الطرق
http://www.gulfup.com/?3Ll3c9

استلام اعمال التنفيذ
http://www.gulfup.com/?OdyGW6

استلام اعمال الكهرباء 
http://www.gulfup.com/?kNKVSy

برنامج ثرى دى ماكس 
5
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ih8ZzX

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?kB68cH

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?MLivP6

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?gEpZY8

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?keAyDA

الخرسانة سابقة الاجهادد
http://www.gulfup.com/?uvZ4LW

تصميم القباب
http://www.gulfup.com/?FTBu2Q

شيتات اكسل
http://www.gulfup.com/?O9bZI8

تفريد الحديد
http://www.gulfup.com/?fvvFxQ

استراكشر د/مشالى
http://www.gulfup.com/?1MRirf

تصميم حمام السباحة
http://www.gulfup.com/?gVht5d

برنامج سرفر 9
http://www.gulfup.com/?oIdJdB

كورس تكنولوجا الخرسانة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?RrICpU

الخرسانة المسلحة د/مشهور غنيم
http://www.gulfup.com/?7boCaf

احمال الزلازل
http://www.gulfup.com/?1e3t0Y

الرسم الانشائى والمعمارى
http://www.gulfup.com/?n4Q2e7

انشاءات معدنة
http://www.gulfup.com/?icNra3

خواص واختبارات المواد
http://www.gulfup.com/?V4Lt46

تخطيط الموانى
http://www.gulfup.com/?bvAEOO

موسوعة اعمال الصرف الصحى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?YEN6tT

شيتات الاكسل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?nJESKN


كورس التصميم الكامل 

8
http://www.gulfup.com/?5TV2KN

7
http://www.gulfup.com/?5ecojj

6
http://www.gulfup.com/?7yMZkk

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?muM7cL

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?6XPGTw

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?xaCYKo

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?w0auKK

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?SIv02N

كتاب الخرسانة للدكتور محمود امام 
http://www.gulfup.com/?qJE1ug 

كتاب خبرات فى اعمال التنظيف
http://www.gulfup.com/?CoDFmP

الاسطوانة الكاملة فى اعمال العزل
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ga86vw

تنفيذ بيارة صرف صحى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?3Nu3k2

كتاب رائع عن التشطيبات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?HKdH9B

كتاب شرح اوتوكاد 2008
http://www.gulfup.com/?aiYrSD

كل انواع البلاطات وانظمة الانشاء المختلفة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Oo3jfv

كتاب تصميم خطوط السكك الحديدية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?l6q8wo

الف سؤال فى الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية جزء 1
http://www.gulfup.com/?tVdvjO

مجموعة رائعة من بلوكات الاوتوكاد
http://www.gulfup.com/?phYPft

مجموعة برامج تصميم رائعة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?77R417

قاموس هندسى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?pNRGNh

تصميم الاسقف 
http://www.gulfup.com/?88ABFs

تصميم الاعمدة كاملة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?2JIRLC

الخرسانة المسلحة ل د/شاكر البحيرى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?HEUaYR

كتب استراكشر 

http://www.gulfup.com/?G9E82a

http://www.gulfup.com/?Cvicb4


احترف التنفيذ 
http://www.gulfup.com/?04feGS

تصميم الاساسات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?sjJbYM

الكتاب الشامل فى اعمال الحدادة المسلحة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?8DMVBm

الفرم والشدات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?M4YsEM

اعمال العزل
http://www.gulfup.com/?E5NfoA

الكورس الكامل للمهندس حسن قنديل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?BiTXMj

تصميم جميع انواع الاساسات السطحية
http://www.gulfup.com/?1iywmX

المعايير المعمارية للمبانى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?SczkSA

نوتة حسابية لعمارة سكنية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?NpAR86

كورس اعمال الرى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?DwgxID

التوقيع المساحى بالاوتوكاد
http://www.gulfup.com/?EaADFH


تصميم الخوازيق 
http://www.gulfup.com/?6QVo10

لكى تكون مهندسا 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Jj2twh

الاسطوانة المشتركة بين العمارة ووالهندسة المدنية 

8
http://www.gulfup.com/?8YqI8u

7
http://www.gulfup.com/?k8Xrxw

6
http://www.gulfup.com/?UPlgfN

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?6VjkRo

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?XuFYPp

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?Rhh1S3

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?pN0qaw

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?tlG6vY


اعمال الجمالونات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?df8TNi

اعمال الطوب
http://www.gulfup.com/?smCl8C

ملف رائع عن الطوب 
http://www.gulfup.com/?smCl8C

كورس تعليم اللغة الانجليزية من جامعة كامبريدج البريطانية 

11
http://www.gulfup.com/?OmcnJF

12
http://www.gulfup.com/?dJbesF

10
http://www.gulfup.com/?pNSP9h

9
http://www.gulfup.com/?128fr2

8
http://www.gulfup.com/?hmTKG5

7
http://www.gulfup.com/?NPeMDp

6
http://www.gulfup.com/?PTnYU3

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?hPH2Sr

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?8uaA2a

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?lR1r0I

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?BKIl7x

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?2DKLNE

كتاب تعليم الساب 
http://www.gulfup.com/?4XD3x5

كتاب تعليم البريمافيرا 
http://www.gulfup.com/?VVmJaY

كورس ادارة المشروعات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?t4kjT9

المكتبة الشاملة فى الساب ( برنامج ساب فيرجن 14 + تعليم البرناج كاملا ) 

8
http://www.gulfup.com/?Fnu3i2

7
http://www.gulfup.com/?AF8F5Q

6
http://www.gulfup.com/?c30LhP

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?x3luT0

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?yO79Aq

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?SaOupJ

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?lEEKL0

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?xPEXde
---------------------------------------
اسطوانة اعداد المهندس المدنى 

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?w0iTul

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?UaQSdH

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?YRhhWV

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?XHJ9ey
--------------------------------------
كل ماتريده فى الاساسات
part 1
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZJtFF3

part2
http://www.gulfup.com/?2w3ylI
_________


اسطوانة اعمال الانشاءات 
1
http://www.gulfup.com/?Fxcilb

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?SAqHOZ

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?fQ2u1S

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?7Uj8ms
-------------------------------------
موسوعة الخرسانة المسلحة 
1
http://www.gulfup.com/?Vu6FWj

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?1gurXM

3
http://www.gulfup.com/?P26tKb

4
http://www.gulfup.com/?nyxc9t

5
http://www.gulfup.com/?jBteeJ
-------------------------------------
موسوعة الطرق الشاملة 

1
http://www.gulfup.com/?UpynHH

2
http://www.gulfup.com/?mUhFHu



خزانات المياه الارضية والعلوية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?1H5For

مجموعة من اللوح الانشائية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fyWefi

تقرير جسات كامل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?hEu7jp

نصائح للمهندس المدنى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZNyMJT

عقد مقاولة بناء فيلا سكنية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?QAZ8nK

نصائح انشاء منزل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?TimAqt

كتاب رائع يشرح برنامج سيف بالعربية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?n2uLb1

شرح بريمافيرا 6 بالعربى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?tiQHih

قاموس للمهندسين 
http://www.gulfup.com/?2knWv1

برنامج تصميم الاعمدة والكمرات والبلاطات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?yplSHy

عرض فنى ومالى لاعمال الهيكل الخرسانى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ryyfKp

جميع الثوابت والتحويلات الهندسية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ckZV4Y

مقايسة اعمال 
http://www.gulfup.com/?uEhOXS

كورس تصميم منشآت معدنية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?IJKFxx

كتاب حصر وحساب الكميات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?5xO0nG

http://www.gulfup.com/?LVZojB

ادارة المشروعات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?zfbMPU

تصميم الكمرات بجميع الطرق 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ap7wVd

تعلم الادارة وتطبيق القانون داخل الموقع 
http://www.gulfup.com/?UgKVG8

اعرف كل شئ عن التسليح 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fblOg1

تصميم الاعمدة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?FUnTdo

شرح برنامج الساب 
http://www.gulfup.com/?iWxLrq

شرح البريمافيرا 
http://www.gulfup.com/?rT3C5R

مجموعة من العقود 
http://www.gulfup.com/?zXN2SF

شرح برنامج الايتابس 
http://www.gulfup.com/?h8mmlt

------------------------
تحويل ملف وورد الى بى دى اف 
http://www.gulfup.com/?WVYSKc

ملف جميل عن تفاصيل التلسيح وغيرها 
http://www.gulfup.com/?dorZAz

القرميد 
http://www.gulfup.com/?UcfMIe

مهام المهندس الاستشارى والمشرف 
http://www.gulfup.com/?vSDT9l

تفريد الحديد 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Rwpl87

تفريد ورسم المخططات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?xXk0oS

دورة تدريبية فى عمل الجسات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?IoKfJG

مجموعة من كتب المهندس حسن قنديل 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Csrt4R

تنفيذ بيارة صرف صحى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?n8bcJt

دورة تاهيل واعداد مهندس مدنى حديث 
http://www.gulfup.com/?qG327D

دورة فى اعمال الكبارى بالصور 
http://www.gulfup.com/?3u6Rq3

الموسوعة الخاصة بأعمال التشطيبات 
http://www.gulfup.com/?HcHElm

مصطلحات هندسية باللغة العربية والانجليزية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fluaBt

شيتات اكسل للتصميم 
http://www.gulfup.com/?EMJE3u

موسوعة الخرسانة للدكتور محمود امام - رحمه الله - .
http://www.gulfup.com/?aM7TXy

الموسوعة العامة للسلالم تصميمها وتنفيذها 
http://www.gulfup.com/?znqkjo

الفواصل الانشائية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?2LiIrY

تصميم منشآت الرى 
http://www.gulfup.com/?1pziY1

مجموعة من العقود الهندسية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bDU7wM

تصميم القواعد المسلحة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bKtiKB

ملفات تصميم اكسل للقطاعات المختلفة واعطاء نوتة حسابية مفصلة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?8cAkbR

الكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــودات 

الكود المصرى لاعمال المياه والصرف الصحى الجزء الاول
http://www.gulfup.com/?3Jrieo
_______
الكود المصرى لاعمال المياه والصرف الصحى الجزء الثانى
http://www.gulfup.com/?npUbxS
_______
الكود المصرى لتصميم الفراغات الخارجيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?WnsjX9
______
عقود
http://www.gulfup.com/?zXN2SF
_____
كود الاحمال 2008
http://www.gulfup.com/?8BPF1i
_____
كود الاستيل
http://www.gulfup.com/?R2pYZq
_____
كود البلويمرات
http://www.gulfup.com/?StAtEm
______
كود التربه
http://www.gulfup.com/?8QElAx
______
كود الحريق
http://www.gulfup.com/?aoECJv
_______
كود الخرسانه
http://www.gulfup.com/?sWbfo4
_______
كود الطرق
http://www.gulfup.com/?YFCnQI
_________
http://www.gulfup.com/?6MDnUk
كود المبانى
_________
http://www.gulfup.com/?HalJrm
كود الهندسه الصحيه كاملا باجزاؤه

كود البياض 
http://www.gulfup.com/?0CzWep

كتاب ا.د/شاكر البحيرى فى الخرسانة 
http://www.gulfup.com/?unZyQT
__________
تنفيذ ابراج الاتصالات
http://www.gulfup.com/?FeUcQW
----------

________________
كل ما تريده عن تصميم وتنفيذ واشتراطات الخزانات
http://www.gulfup.com/?fmurf2
_________________
الترميم و التدعيم
http://www.gulfup.com/?Rj6u0j
______________

موسوعة الهندسة الصحية
http://www.gulfup.com/?9VJrrB
________________
لوح مشاريع كاملة وبلانات لمساكن مختلفة
http://www.gulfup.com/?hg281b

--------------------------------------

ودى موسوعة البرامج الهندسية كاملة

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...92827297.70646.331394590231184&type=1&theater


ودى جميع الدورات التدريبية بالفيديو لجميع البرامج والافلام الوثائقية

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...231184.-2207520000.1367439581.&type=3&theater​*]


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*




*



​ 
مع جامعة الاسكندرية​ 
 Reinforced Concrete Structure​ 
كورسات الخرسانة​ 
*



*​ 
مع الدكتور هشام النجار ​ 
المجموعة الاولي


 2_civil department


المجموعة الثانية 

 3_civil department
​ 
المجموعة الثالثة

​ 4_civil department
​ 


الدكتور الليثي
​ elethy

​
الدكتور صبري لسنة ثانية مدني
​  2_civil department sabry
​ 
*كورسات ميكانيكا تربة وأساسات كاملة*​ 

*Soil Mechanics and Foundation Design*​ 

*الدكتور طارق*​ 
*المجموعة الاولي
*​  soil 1​
*المجموعة الثانية*​ 
soil 2.part1


soil 2.part2
​


*كورسات تصميم منشأت معدنية لسنة ثانية مدني*​ 
*Steel*​ 

دكتور خليفة
​  D.khalifa
​ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 


كورس نظرية الانشاءات ​ 
Theory Of Structure​ 
للدكتور مشالي​ 
المجموعة الاولي​ 
structure_1
​ 
المجموعة الثانية​ 
 structure_2
​ كورس أدارة مشروعات​ 
Project Management​ 
project manager
​ 
كورس هندسة صحية ​ 
للدكتور حمدي عبد العزيز​ 
الكورس من تجميع المهندس أحمد العشري
​ هندسه صرف صحي​


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*دبلومة الهندسة المدنية التنفيذية 
دبلومة التنفيذ : هى شرح مبسط ومصور لأعمال التنفيذ فى الموقع وكيفية ربط المواد الدراسية بالعمل الواقعى ومعرفة المسميات المستخدمة فى الموقع , وهى تمكن المهندس من اكتساب خبرة كبيرة عن أعمال الموقع في وقت أقل مما يمكن , ومعرفة كيفية استلام جميع البنود طبقا للكود واصول الصناعة ,, وتكون ملخص محتويات الدبلومة كالاتى :
- الأعمال التمهيدية بالموقع قبل البدء بالعمل .
- قراءة اللوحات الانشائية والمعمارية وكيفية استخراج التفاصيل منها .
- الجـسات وتقرير التربة واهم الملاحظات التى تهمنى كمهندس مدنى تنفيذى .
- الخوازيق بانواعها يدوية وميكانيكية واصول تنفيذها واستلام كل جزء فيها .
- اعمال نزح المياة فى الموقع واهم الملاحظات والمشاكل وكيفية علاجها بافضل الطرق طبقا لنوع كل تربة .
- اعمال الحفر والردم والاحلال وانواع الردم وكيفية عمل بدروم او اكتر .
- انظمة سند جوانب الحفر القديمة والحديثة والفرق بينهم وكيفية اختيار نظام سند مناسب فى كل موقع .
- انواع الاساسات ( لبشة – قواعد منفصلة – قواعد شريطية ) وطريقة تنفيذها واستلام كل مرحلة طبقا للكود .
- انواع العزل المستخدم فى القواعد والحمامات والاسطح والاخطاء الشائعه فى تنفيذه واستلامه وكيفية اختيار النوع المناسب.
- اعمال الخرسانة المسلحة وكيفية ضبط النسب لعمل خلطات خرسانة فى الموقع تحقق الاجهاد المطلوب .
-الخرسانة الجاهزة والفرق بينها وبين المخلوطة بالموقع وكيفية استلام سيارات الخرسانة والاضافات المستخدمة للخرسانة وفائده كل منها .
- الاعمدة وتوقيعها وعمل النجارة و التسليح و وانواع الكانات واستلامها.
- الاسقف بانواعها ( flat slab-solid slab- hollow blocks وتسليحها والفرق بين كل منها وطريقه استلامها. 
-السلالم بانواعها وحالات تسليحها وكيفيه استلامه والاخطاء الشائعة فى تنفيذه .
- اعمال المبانى والطوب بانواعة والبياض او اللياسة وطرق تنفيذ واستلام كل منها .
-اعمال السباكة والكهرباء والنجارة والالومونيوم وطريقة استلام كل منها .
- أعمال الارضيات (بلاط ,سيراميك,HDF,, رخام, ارضيات خرسانية , خرسانات مطبوعة)
-الدهانات بانواعها ومراحل تنفيذها واستلامها ومميزات وعيوب كل نوع .
-اعمال الواجهات والفورم والبرامق وخرسانة ال GRC المستخدمه فى الواجهات .
- خلال الدبلومة سنتعرف على فنيات ترتيب مراحل البنود المختلفة وكيفية ادارة موقع كامل ونتعرف على الاجهزه المستخدمة فى الموقع والموازين وطرق كشف التحايل والغش فى استخدامها .
-المسميات العملية فى الموقع واصول الصناعة فى كل بنود التنفيذ .
- كيفيه اداره الموقع واستغلال المساحات والظروف فى تشوين المواد والتعامل مع المشاكل العملية.
-اهم الملاحظات المفيدة فى مقابله العمل وتحديد المرتب .
-كيفيه ترتيب واداره عمل خاص بك كمهندس وحساب تكلفه كل البنود من الاساسات للتشطيب باسعار السوق الحاليه وكيفية الاتفاق على مقاولة خاصة بك .*​


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*
الاسطوانة الكامله فى حصر اعمال الكميات وبنود الاعمال 
www.arab-eng.org


http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/79jnXuCm/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/sow8mX8s/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/hJNJ59qC/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/C2xr8v3s/_online.html
​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/folder/eeD6v2Ay/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/CxZUZocR/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/4egeFx61/__1.html




http://www.4shared.com/folder/a7XWnUVy/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/US6YhDZp/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/lv6UUeDe/__online.html




http://www.4shared.com/folder/jJNe-qWn/_online.html

​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*ملفات تنفيذ باوربوينت
http://www.4shared.com/folder/4R_bQ5Gy/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/s0aWQYIO/__3.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/vUuE3MvS/__2.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/Eca35M1S/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/5bufcGS-/__3.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*دهانات الجزيرة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsD-PWrR1DY&list=PLLioOD83zmv6gYM0WftuIGTaFS-8E3UYO​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*فيديوهات التنفيذ
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6ch0rjPstlp6os1L5Y_f0Q/videos
https://www.youtube.com/user/morshaya/videos
https://www.youtube.com/user/mu7amedsamir/videos
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13176​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*كورس جميل جدا فى تصميم الخزانات
http://www.4shared.com/file/IZjyE5wn/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*كورس جميل جدا فى تصميم الكبارى
http://www.4shared.com/rar/dnBYtSZo/part1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/tfvQTRrf/part2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/QOnCSboL/part3.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/TYC3eYeR/part4.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*شرح تنفيذ بلاطات وأعصاب من الخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد Post-tension concrete
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5Fz3D-uufc​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*محاضرات سلالم خرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/kFX8A_23/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*ادارة مشروعات للدكتور ابراهيم عبدالرشيد
http://www.4shared.com/office/yVisZgAH/____.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/emxghtg1/____.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/1euHxg8V/____.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/zc3mNFmo/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*الاسقف المعلقة
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zqj0jeytwu3
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jymgywdmym1
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?lumntjjy2zz
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?vemyjwmneoj
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?wz1yqicndzq
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?myqwxn5go5j

و التكسيات
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mndkemmxiwm
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mjzmmjmghty
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?2nztyj1mgw3
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ztdjolmzjhm
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dwmyyy2mqzm
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jzgmdff0zzz*​


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*جميع الملفات الخاصة بدورة التصميم للمهندس ابراهيم عبدالسلام
http://www.gulfup.com/?EmexYC​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
​دوره اعداد مهندس تنفيذ للمهندسين حديثي التخرج والطلبه 
-اعداد مهندس محمد محمود لطفي سنبل 
وقد تم تقسيم الدوره الي عده اجزاء لسهوله المتابعه والتنظيم .وتم مراعاه ان يكون الشرح مطابقا للكود المصري بحيث يكون الكلام مطابقا للكود لكي يكون مع المهندس الدليل وهو يتحدث ومن ثم يكون عنده ثقه بالنفس وهو يتحدث ...والدوره هي محاضرات فيديو ويتم فيها الاستعانه بفيديوهات من مواقع العمل والصور التوضيحيه لكي تصل المعلومه سهله وبسيطه 
الجزء الاول 
وهو يعتبر كمقدمه .نتعرف فيه علي هيكل المشروع ومستندات العقد وكيفيه التعامل في الموقع والاعمال المساحيه
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?MqfoEq
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?8aLOgd
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?LFsrYy
المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?knmuyu
الجزء الثاني 
استكشاف التربه وتنفيذ الجسات ونتحدث عن اهميه الجسات وطرق التنفيذ ومصادر الغش في التنفيذ وكيفيه الحصول علي نتائج دقيقه اثناء تنفيذ الجسات وتطرقنا الي بعض الاشياء الاخري بعيدا عن الجسات ايضا 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?z4HzOc
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?x3qYR9
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?e72cwR
المحاضره الرابعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?axrp1O
الجزء الثالث 
سند جوانب الحفر shoring system نتعرف علي .لماذا يتم عمل سند الحفر وانظمه السند المستخدمه بالطرق المختلفه
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ms6sAO
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?5ctIlh
الجزء الرابع
يتم التعرف علي الاساسات العميقه deep foundation وكيفيه تنفيذ الخوازيق بالطرق المختلفه سواء حفر دوار او بريمي مستمر والاخطاء التي تحدث وكيفه تلاشي الاخطاء 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?OUI3xK
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Y1dv0B
الجزء الخامس 
كيفيه عمل الخنزيره وكيفيه توقيع القواعد والمحاور .وكيفيه تنفيذ نجاره القواعد واستلامها وتم شرح التسليح بكل تفاصيله وبعض المعلومات التصميميه الهامه وكيفيه استلامه 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?fQp5DU
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?h2YhgP
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.gulfup.com/?1MonND
المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bxS2PS
المحاضره الخامسه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?74lDpS
المحاضره السادسه
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZutIBs
المحاضره السابعه
http://www.gulfup.com/?VKMQwn
الجزء السادس 
تنفيذ الاعمده وتم شرح التسليح واهيمه التسليح سواء طولي او كانات وكيفيه توزيع الحديد علي القطاع وكيفيه عمل الكانات .وتم شرح نجاره الاعمده وكيفيه الاستلام 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?dBSpPy
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?otiBWY
المحاضره الثالثه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?q8Hgq5

المحاضره الرابعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZnKz99
المحاضره الخامسه
http://www.gulfup.com/?9PXQlE
الجزء السابع
تنفيذ السلم 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?seJYgA
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?PG5q31
الجزء الثامن 
تنفيذ البلاطات slab
*اعمال النجاره 
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?Dh6lG7
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?ibgwt9
*اعمال الحداده 
تنفيذ البلاطات الهوردي (الهولوبلوك)
المحاضره الاولي 
http://www.gulfup.com/?g8tFaG
المحاضره الثانيه
http://www.gulfup.com/?bfWOWT
​​نتابع الجزء الثامن
تنفيذ البلاطات slab 
*اعمال الحداده
تنفيذ البلاطات السولد سلاب(solid slab)
المحاضره الاولي
http://www.gulfup.com/?OS0D8M 
المحاضره الثانيه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?WmKbA0
المحاضره الثالثه
http://www.gulfup.com/?EtxGxf
المحاضره الربعه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?qZfdyG

تنفيذ الفلات سلاب flat slab 
المحاضره رقم 1
http://www.gulfup.com/?HtLFR8
المحاضره رقم 2
http://www.gulfup.com/?0sgZOB
المحاضره رقم 3
http://www.gulfup.com/?8AIu64
كراسه شروط مبني سكني
http://www.gulfup.com/?IaKDc2
مقايسه اعمال توسعه كليه الحقوق جامعه المنصوره
http://www.gulfup.com/?fOZhZH
المواصفات العامه ومقايسه الاعمال الاعتياديه _كليه الطب البيطري 
http://www.gulfup.com/?bWNASM
كتاب الشدات الخشبيه بمعهد الاداره _شركه المقاولين العرب
http://www.gulfup.com/?ynThpw
الملف ده بيحتوي علي كل شئ في التشطيبات وبصراحه الناس عامله فيه مجهود جبار من شرح وصور ويحتوي علي الاعمال الجبسيه و الاسقف المعلقه والدهانات والبياض والتكسيات
www.mediafire.com/download/72jhvdspvs24y98/research+-+working+-+course.rar

​​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*مشروعات مياة الشرب
http://www.youtube.com/user/engmze1/videos
http://www.youtube.com/user/engmze/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*كورس التصميمات التنفيذية 
http://www.youtube.com/user/mu7amedsamir/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*دليل التفاصيل الإنشائية
http://www.4shared.com/office/cBdmELPD/___online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/c7wvGNg9/__1.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/UazN5lMg/___online.htm



http://www.4shared.com/file/nZiEweDl/__3.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/i562l3lZ/3__.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ مجرى خرسانى
http://www.4shared.com/office/TY5KbfJD/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*فاينال مشروع حمام السباحه الأوليمبى ..... اوتوكاد
http://www.4shared.com/rar/RlmlN9oA/____.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*الاحجار المستخدمة في عمليات التشطيب
http://www.4shared.com/rar/ZOvv3a2f/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*تحليل الكبارى
http://dc231.4shared.com/download/o_VPAUP6/analysis___-.rar
OR
http://dc344.4shared.com/download/B5NpE8D9/__online.rar​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*تصميم الكبارى الخرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/DslrmCzT/____.html
OR
http://dc367.4shared.com/download/-C7w8MWK/____.pdf​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*تسليح سلالم ..... اوتوكاد
http://www.4shared.com/rar/iRYZKHLA/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/h1amG57G/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/rar/dn8vs_y1/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*فيديوهات تنفيذ جميلة
http://www.youtube.com/user/abdelaleem79/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*طريقة عمل كسر الرخام 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0aVy7yjKc0​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*الدهانات
http://www.4shared.com/file/sd_JIIzL/Painting.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*السجاد
http://www.4shared.com/office/0VjiA1bt/Rugs_Presentation_2003.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*الاثاث
http://www.4shared.com/file/67jay3VY/Furniture_1.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*اكسسورات البناء
http://www.4shared.com/file/lm_nXsZO/Accessories.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*الاسقف المعلقة
http://www.4shared.com/office/aClm11Yz/false_ceiling.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*الدهانات الحديثة
http://www.4shared.com/office/IvmTU2BO/Metal_polishes.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال المعدنية
http://www.4shared.com/file/VIUYQpD3/Metals_2.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*الخشب
http://www.4shared.com/file/0LOnE8te/Wood.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*السيراميك
http://www.4shared.com/office/bNcNQwAN/ceramics.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*البياض
http://www.4shared.com/file/rsyRNyRg/Plaster.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*جهاز ال Total Station باللغة العربية 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/xszoakbfe4426i9/Total+Station-+باللغة+العربية.rar​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*دليل محترفي صناعة البناء و التشييد
http://www.gulfup.com/?Wr1JJT
OR
http://www.mediafire.com/download/domwzqmt2zy/دليل+محترفي+صناعة+البناء+والتشييد.pdf
OR
http://d.scribd.com/docs/2cmhc95g3xc0i0zl5bpq.pdf​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ الانفاق
http://www.4shared.com/office/opvrw_uH/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/uBTGz4sX/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/_db5NPqf/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/y30IAJ9K/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*تسليح السلالم و حمامات السباحة و الاعمدة و الاسقف
http://www.4shared.com/video/n42T8BJa/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/5toaoCef/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/pugqmxS0/___online.html

http://www.4shared.com/office/zaPxVIBT/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/dH91NXvB/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/iRYZKHLA/__online.html

http://www.4shared.com/zip/oKbdvBV2/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*معدات الموقع
http://www.4shared.com/office/u_E0aH7z/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*محاضرات الكميات والمواصفات
http://www.4shared.com/folder/gYzyrqLc/___online.html



http://www.4shared.com/folder/M1YNy7c2/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*موسوعه الهندسه الصحيه 
مشروع محطه الصرف 
http://www.gulfup.com/?T79gOu
مشروع محطه المياه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?CylOfo
المواصفات الفنيه لاستخدام مواسير المياه و الصرف
http://www.gulfup.com/?pzyuq1
محاضرات الهندسة الصحية لجامعة المنصورة الفرقة الرابعة مدني 2012
http://www.mediafire.com/download/zaiia1hv41h1c2a/محاضرات+الصحيه22.rar
محاضرات جامعه اسكندريه 
http://www.gulfup.com/?GWg8IA
http://www.gulfup.com/?w5fbUo
http://www.gulfup.com/?IednHZ
http://www.gulfup.com/?1TZdr9​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*
كورس أساسات مع الامثلة​ 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحية طيبة والصلاة علي سيدنا محمد وبعد .......​ 
دروس تصميم الاساسات​ 
Foundations​ 
محتوي الكورس​ 
Course *******​ 
1 - Bearing Capacity Of Soil
2 - Strip Footing
3 - Isolated footing:
3-1 Isolated Squared footing
3-Isolated Rectangular footing 2
4 - Combined Footing
5 - Strap Beam Footing
6 - Raft Footing:
6 – 1 How to choose ts For Raft to inclusion in the program design
7 - deep foundation: 
7-1 Piles
7-1-1 Design of piles:
7-1-2 Bearing Capacity of piles:
7-1-3 Determination settlement:
7-1-4 Short and Long pile: 
7-1-5 Design of piles cap:
7-1-6 Design of steel sheet piles:​ 
(1)
Bearing Capacity Of Soil​ 
Bearing Capacity Of Soil​ 

(2)
Strip Footing​ 
strip footing​ 


(3)
Isolated footing​ 
(3-1)
Isolated Squared footing

​ isolated squared footing​ 
(3-2)
Isolated Rectangular footing ​ 
isolated rectangular footing​ 

الدرس الرابع ​ 
4 - Combined Footing​ 
المصدر من
كتاب د. هشام عرفات 
كتاب د.عبد الراضي ( كورس الجامعة ) ​ 
combined footing​ 

الدرس الخامس ​ 
5- Strap Beam Footing
​ strap beam footing​ 

الدرس السادس:​ 
6 - Raft Footing:
​ raft footing


6– 1 How to choose ts For Raft to inclusion in the program design

​ design of raft foundation​ الدرس السابع والأخير 

7 - deep foundation: 
7-1 Piles
7-1-1 Design of piles:
7-1-2 Bearing Capacity of piles:
7-1-3 Determination settlement:
7-1-4 Short and Long pile: 
7-1-5 Design of piles cap:
7-1-6 Design of steel sheet piles:

Piles

الكورس انتهي والي اللقاء في موضوع أخر​



واخيرا اتمني ان تنال الدروس رضائكم وفي انتظار ردودكم​ 
اسألكم صالح الدعاء​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*مكتبة تنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/folder/us_AcEEt/My_4shared_of_elazhary2050_E.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/g9wsmDot/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/GYZmIw0M/_online.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/aTEHoMvI/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/P6CFgpYT/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/kUa5R1pA/_online.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/w7RmyPeq/4shared____hanyesmat2012.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/aoKuYcSR/Copy_of__.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/0VuotX3u/_online.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/PaJN40ol/_online.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/folder/zCcLl9Mq/__2.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*الاعمال المدنية و الكهربائية و الميكانيكية لتنفيذ مبنى 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/493wVv5p/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*كورس الكترونى فى ترميم و تدعيم المنشآت الخرسانية موضح بالصور والقطاعات



http://www.mediafire.com/?1bczofpmu9vfb2g
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/101885036/4c5a708f/tarmeem__tad3eempart1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/101956550/d4d1082d/tarmeem__tad3eempart2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/101970023/5bf90107/tarmeem__tad3eempart3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/101979890/521f9744/tarmeem__tad3eempart4.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/101981748/a5d29938/tarmeem__tad3eempart5.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*تصميم برج سكنى
http://www.4shared.com/zip/h87hoty4/___online.htm


http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*الاسس و المعايير التصميمية
http://www.4shared.com/folder/jtQxAUwI/__2050.html



http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*القواطيع
http://www.4shared.com/office/SuvGIsIH/partitions_final.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/xQTBy9ls/patition_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Gut0Lfrv/partition_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/exB_4beA/partition__VIDIOS.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*الارضيات المرتفعة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/lLloLR41/___g_.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*الاسقف الزائفة
http://www.4shared.com/rar/mfwc9lV7/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*المبانى سابقة التجهيز
http://www.4shared.com/rar/lXdWYf8y/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/bli3ncTF/pre_fabricated__I_.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*الحوائط الستائرية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/x1bt6Zo7/curtain_wall.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*مثال : حائط ( نصف طوبة )

1- مقاس الطوب 25سم × 12سم × 6 سم
2- سماكة المونة اسفل الطوب = 1 سم
3- مساحة الطوبة = الطول × الارتفاع
4- مساحة الطوبة = 0.26 × 0.07 = 0.0182 م2
5- عدد الطوب ( المتر المربع ) = 1 / مساحة الطوبة
6- عدد الطوب ( المتر المربع ) = 1 / 0.0182 = 55 طوبة
7- نسبة الهالك = عدد الطوب ( المتر المربع ) × 1.05
8- نسبة الهالك = 55 × 1.05 = 58 طوبة
9- عدد الطوب ( المتر المربع ) = 58 طوبة

10- حجم الطوبة = الطول × العرض × الارتفاع
11- حجم الطوبة = 0.26 × 0.12 × 0.07 = 0.002184 م3
12- عدد الطوب ( المتر المكعب ) = 1 / حجم الطوبة
13- عدد الطوب ( المتر المكعب ) = 1 / 0.002184 = 458 طوبة
14-نسبة الهالك = عدد الطوب ( المتر الكعب ) × 1.05
15- نسبة الهالك = 458 × 1.05 = 481 طوبة
16- عدد الطوب ( المتر المكعب ) = 481 طوبة

17 - حجم الرمل ( المتر المربع ) = 0.75 × ( عدد الطوب/ 1000 )
18 - حجم الرمل ( المتر المربع ) = 0.75 × ( 58 / 1000 )
19 - حجم الرمل ( المتر المربع ) = 0.0435 م3

20- حجم الرمل ( المتر المكعب ) = 0.75 × ( عدد الطوب/ 1000 )
21 - حجم الرمل ( المتر المكعب ) = 0.75 × ( 481 / 1000 )
22 - حجم الرمل ( المتر المكعب ) = 0.36075 م3

23- الاسمنت : الرمل (1 : 3 )
24 - كمية الاسمنت ( المتر المربع ) = حجم الرمل × 0.3
25- كمية الاسمنت ( المتر المربع ) = 0.0435 × 0.3 = 0.01305 طن
26 - كمية الاسمنت ( المتر المربع ) = 13.05 كجم

27- الاسمنت : الرمل (1 : 3 )
28 - كمية الاسمنت ( المتر المكعب ) = حجم الرمل × 0.3
29- كمية الاسمنت ( المتر المكعب ) = 0.36075 × 0.3 = 0.108225 طن
30 - كمية الاسمنت ( المتر المكعب) = 108.225 كجم​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*ورشة الكهرباء
http://www.4shared.com/office/R25353ii/__online.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*اللبشة المسلحة
http://www.4shared.com/office/Tmb0O2kV/__online.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/_zaQsyZj/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/BQnOINT5/__online.htm



http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*كتاب تشييد المبانى ل د. عباس حيدر الجزء الاول
http://www.4shared.com/folder/MzLVyECB/____.html


http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*مواد البياض اسمنت – جبس – مصيص – الموريت – بديل الجير – إضافات – ماء - بودرة الجير – كسر الرخام 

http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html


الاسمنت 

لا تقل نسبة الاسمنت في الطرطشة عن 300 كجم / م3 رمل نظيف ولا تزيد عن 450 كجم /م3 

يحدد نوعه حسب استخدام البياض 

الجبس

يكو ن مستخرج من جباسات معتمدة ومختبرة دوريا 

لا يقل شكه الابتدائي عن 15 دقيقة والنهائي عن 25 دقيقة الداخلي 

يحذر استخدامه في المناطق الساحلية

يحذر استخدامه في التحبيش للكانات أو تثبيت الكريتال أواي اعمال حديديه

المصيص

كالجبس ولكنه خالي من الحبيبات والركام

يتم تشغيله بعد 12 ساعه من عجنه 

نعومته فائقه وناصع البياض

يحذر استخدامه في المناطق الساحلية

الموريت

يصنع من الجبس النقي

يقاوم الصدمات والتشققات

بديل الجير

سائل يضاف إلى برميل مياة البياض بنسبة 1 لتر /برميل (200لتر)

يتم التقليب الجيد

يزيد من تشغيلية المونه 

تتلاشى به مشاكل الجير

متوافق مع البيئه

بودره الجير

عباره عن مطحون الجير المار من مهزات اكبرها 0.2 مم ويكون نظيفا خاليا من الشوائب

يوجد منه الناعم والخشن حسب الاستخدام

بودرة الرخام 

ناتج من طحن كسر الرخام ويمر من مهزات اكبرها 0.2 مم ويكون نظيفا

كسر الرخام

هو مجروش كسر الرخام

يمر على مهزات اكبرها 0.5 مم ويكون خاليا من الشوائب

البياض 

هو الغطاء الخارجي لجسم المبنى 

سمك البياض 

يرتبط سمك البياض تبعا للوظيفه والمقاومة المطلوبة ومتوسط سمكه 1:2 سم للاسقف و 1.5:2 للحوائط و 3:4 سم للواجهات واذا زاد عن 3 يفضل استخدام مواد رابطه وينفذ على مرحلتين 

ملاحظات هامه 

لايقل سمك الطرطشه عن 0.5 سم 

لاتركب حلوق النجاره الا بعد الطرطشه 

طرطشه الاسقف تكون باسمنت زياده 450 كجم اسمنت /م3 رمل 

التكسية بالأزملدو (الخرده )

هي قطع صغيره 2*2 سم بأشكال مختلفه تعطي زخارف جميله بها اشكال خماسيه وسداسية 

يوجد منها انواع زجاج وآخر سراميك 

توجد على شكل وحدات 30*30 على ورق لاصق 

طريقة التركيب

طرطشه بمونه 400 كجم اسمنت /م3 رمل 

عمل بطانه 1 سم بمونه 300 كجم أسمنت /م3 رمل مع اضافة بديل الجير وتمشط في تموجات في الاتجاهين 

بعد الجفاف تفرد المادة اللاصقه ويتم تسويتها وقبل جفافها ترص قطع الازملدو من على الاخر في المورد عليها 

بعد تمام الجفاف يبل الفرخ الورق المورد عليه الازملدو لإذابه الغراء ويفصل الورق ثم يتم الغسيل الجيد والنظافة 

بعد ذلك يتم السقيه بالفرشاه ولباني الاسمنت والبوليمر المطلوب 

تتم النظافة بقطعه مبلله من القماش ثم التلميع بالشمع 

ملاحظات في تنفيذ البياض 

يجب عمل وتثبيت شبك ممدد صلب بين الاعمده والحوائط وكذلك بين الكمر والحوائط وذلك بالمسامير الصلب لمنع الشروخ والتنميل في البياض 

تتم الطرطشه بالمسطرين على الطالوش وليس القروان لعدم ترسيب الاسمنت وللتأكد من دسامة المونه 

ترش الطرطشة لمده يومين 

عمل بؤج 3*10 سم على مسافة 2 م في الاتجاهين وتبدأ بعد نصف م من الارض وقبل السسقف بنص م 

يفضل عمل البؤج من المونه المشعره بجبس خفيف (ماعدا السواحل )يتم عملها بمونه البياض والبوليمر 

يتم عمل الاوتار من نفس مونه البياض 

يتم ملئ الشنايش بمونة البياض مضافا لها كسر الطوب منعا للتشريخ 

يتم بعد ذلك الملئ بالمونه وذلك في المسطحات بين البؤج والاوتار ويتم درعها في الاتجاهين الراسي والافقي بقده من 2-3 م 

في حالة الظهاره الاسكندراني او المصيص او الفطيسة يتم تمشيط السطح قبل الجفاف لزيادة التماسك

نمو اعمال البياض من المراحل الاساسية ويكون ذلك بالمس بالبروده والضغط للحصول على النعومه المطلوبه 

يجب حماية طبقة البياض من العوامل الخارجيه حتى يتم جفافها 

قياس أعمال البياض 

يقاس هندسيا لما تم تنفيذه داخليا لكل نوع على حده ويشمل ذلك الدور والاعتاب والبليسقالات 

بالنسبه للبياض الخارجي فإن الفتحات أكبر من 4 م2 تحسب 50% منها 

الكرانيش تقاس بالمتر الطولي 

الحليات والعقود بالمقطوعيه 

أنواع البياض 

بياض تخشين 

بطانة بسك 1.5 سم ثم ظهارة بسمك 0.5 سم برمل انعم من السابق 

الاسقف والحوائط الاماميه ممكن تعمل على طبقه واحده بسمك 1.5 سم

المونه مكونه من 200 كجم اسمنت /م3 رمل مع بديل الجير 1 لتر /200لتر مياه 

بياض للاشغال الداخلية والوزرات 

كالسابق ولكن تكون الطرطشه شديده 450 كجم اسمنت مم3 رمل مع اضافه مواد منع نفاذيه المياه والتخشين اللباني 

بياض على سلك ممدد 

التاكد من عدم افقيه السلك وقدرته على حمل البياض 

دهان السلك بمانع للصدأ ورشه بالرمال للتماسك 

يتم التسليخ اولا ثم الرش بالمياه 

يفضل اضافه مواد بولمريه للتماسك ولاحتمالات التربية 

في اليوم التالي يتم الرش ثانيا ثم عمل البطانة 300 كجم اسمنت /م3 رمل 

في اليوم التالي يتم الرش ثانيا ثم عمل الظهاره 250 كجم اسمنت /م3 رمل 

بياض مصيص على الحوائط

يتكون من بطانة اسمنتيه 200 كجم اسمنت /م3 مرل + بديل الجير مع الدرع بالقده في الاتجاهين والتخشين الجيد(1.5سم ) والتمشيط 

الضهارة 0.5 سم بمونه المصيص مع بديل الجير والخدمة الجيده 

يمكن عمل بياض بالمصيص فوق بياض التخشين للأسقف المعلقة 

حذر استعمال بياض جبس او مصيص على الاسطح الخرسانية مباشره بدون بياض اسمنتي حفاضا على الحديد 

الكرانيش 

البطانه 1سم من جبس +رمل + اسمنت بنسبة 1:2:7 مع بديل الجير 1.5 لتر /200 مياه

الظهارة 0.5 سم بمصيص وبديل الجير ثم تفرد الفرمه حسب الشكل المطلوب في التشطيب 

البياض الخارجي 

بياض فطيسه اسمنتية 

البطانه سمك 1.5 سم مونه 250 كجم اسمنت /م3 رمل + بديل الجير والتمشيط 

الظهارة 0.5 سم من رمل +اسمنت بنسبه 1:3 مع بديل الجير واللون وخدمه السطح جيدا 

بياض فطيسه جبسيه 

بطانه 250 اسمنت /م3 رمل مع بديل الجير و التمشيط 

ظهاره من مصيص + اسمنت ابيض +بودره حجر بنسب 2:1:8 مع بديل الجير 

طرطشه اسمنتيه لبياض الواجهات 

بطانه 1.5 سم من مونه 300 كجم اسمنت /م3 رمل مع بديل الجير

الظهارة بالماكينه اليدويه او الكهربائيه من مونه مكونه من رمل + اسمنت ابيض +بودره حجر جيري بنسب 1:2:3 

بياض ظهاره اسكندراني 

بطانه 1.5 سم 300 كجم اسمنت /م3 اسمنت مع بديل الجير والتمشيط 

الظهاره اسمنت ابيض+ بودره حجر جيري +رمل ابيض جباس وبديل الجير بنسب 2:2:1 

بياض حجر صناعي للواجهات 

بطانه كالسابق وظهاره مكونه من كسر حجر جيري جيد وبدره حجر جيري واسمنت ابيض بنسبه 1.5:3:5 مع اللون وبديل الجير 1.5 لتر /200 لتر مياه 

بنحت السطح بالشاخونه ويدق بالبوشارده مع عمل العراميس والتقسيمات حسب الرسومات 

معدلات البياض 

1 مبيض 

1 عجان 

1 عامل يقومون بطرطشة 100 م2 

البطانة الاسمنتيه 

2 مبيض

2 عجان 

3 عامل 

1 خشاب 

يقومون بفرد 50 م2 

الظهارة الاسمنتيه 

2 مبيض 

2 عجان 

3 عامل 

1 خشاب 

يقومون بفرد 40 م2 

الظهاره المصيص 35 م2

الظهارة بالحجر 20 م2 

الموزايكو 25 م2 

بالنسبه للحجر الصناعي 

2 مبيض

2 عجان 

2 دقاق 

1 عامل 

يقومون بعمل وتشطيب 25 م2 

الظهارة الاسكندراني 

1 مبيض 

1 عجان 

1 عامل 

يقومون بعمل وتشطيب 35 م2 

الكرانيش على بيتها 

1 مبيض 

1 عامل 

1 عجان 

يقومون بعمل 8 م .ط​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*حصرالكميات للمشاريع الانشائية 
https://www.youtube.com/user/Aldarayn/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*حصرالكميات للمشاريع الانشائية 
http://www.4shared.com/video/qaab15tE/__________1_-_YouTube.htm
http://www.4shared.com/video/aqaEJj7z/_________2_-_YouTube.htm


http://www.4shared.com/video/RmSfuafg/_________3_-_YouTube.htm
http://www.4shared.com/video/K7UyWWjn/_________4_-_YouTube.htm


http://www.4shared.com/video/-RyAgpQY/_________5_-_YouTube.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*كتاب 1000 سؤال و جواب 
http://www.4shared.com/office/kJV33wHU/_1000____.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/SNHayNZ2/_60___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*كتاب المهندس محمود المصيلحي
http://www.4shared.com/office/GEmSgEEI/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*كتاب عربي خرسانة
http://www.4shared.com/office/rQ2MPinl/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*مشروع تنفيذ عماره سكنيه وبالصور
http://www.4shared.com/office/I_mf7TKF/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*مصادر الرخام
http://www.4shared.com/file/s1DyeI5H/__1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/gdV0xMGM/__2.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*حديد الخزانات
http://www.4shared.com/office/XStVqq_e/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*صب الخرسانه المسلحة للخزان
http://www.4shared.com/rar/MxTDF2QO/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*المراحل التفصيلية لتنفيذ اعمال الاوتاد 
http://www.4shared.com/office/KuRBUBA8/_____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ الاساسات
http://www.4shared.com/file/10-JCB83/___online.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/AIgFwnBw/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ الارضيات الخرسانية
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13067​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*التركيبات الصحية و الكهربائية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/CVthwxv2/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*الفرقه الاولى​​

structure 1
structure 1


structure 2
structure 2


المساحه المستويه
المساحه المستويه


جيولوجيا
جيولوجيا


تكنولوجيا الخرسانه
تكنولوجيا الخرسانه


civil engineering drawing 1
civil engineering drawing 1


civil engineering drawing 2
civil engineering drawing 2

************************************************** ******​
************************************************** ******
 الفرقه الثانيه

structure 3
structure 3


المساحه الجيوديسيه و الجويه
المساحه الجيوديسيه و الجويه


هندسه التشييد
هندسه التشييد

************************************************** ******

************************************************** ******
 الفرقه الثالثه

structure 5
structure 5


structure 6
structure 6


استيل تغطيات معدنيه
استيل تغطيات معدنيه


اعمال الرى
اعمال الرى


soil 2
soil 2


اداره مشاريع 1
اداره مشاريع


نقل و مرور
نقل و مرور​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*التركيبات و التصميمات الكهربائية
http://www.4shared.com/office/WXyA6Baf/-2013-_.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/A7MMhwHN/-2013-___.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/flyU_sEX/-2013-_.htm





http://www.4shared.com/office/pw8jpLNI/-2_-___-__.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/erL6gXFl/___-__.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/HZRcqxpR/file.htm
OR
http://www.mediafire.com/?mmwdhzmub0e9nt2











http://www.4shared.com/office/Cylf_45j/______.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

بفضل الله انتهينا من الفصل الأول كامل فى كورس Revit Structure 2014 







ملحوظة هامة للتشغيل :
- لازم يكون عندك برنامج windows media player 
متوفر على الرابط دة 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-media-player
- لازم تسطب حزمة الكودك دى K-Lite Mega Codec Pack و هى ضرورية لاى جهاز بصفة عامة . 
متوفرة على الرابط دة 
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_codec_pack.htm
--------------------------------------------------
الاسطوانة مجزأة الى 3 أجزاء . الجزء الاول و التانى بحجم 350 ميجابايت و الجزء التالت بحجم 66 ميجا بايت . 
--------------------------------------------------
دة لينك لفيديو يشرح كيفية استخدام الاسطوانة بالتفصيل 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=681562021866150¬if_t=video_processed
--------------------------------------------------
دى لينكات تحميل الاسطوانة : 
روابط مركز الخليج 
http://www.gulfup.com/?H3kct3
http://www.gulfup.com/?KIZiF1
http://www.gulfup.com/?9WoSXK
--------------------------------------------------
روابط ميديافاير 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/j91cm8fk938a5n8/Revit-Structure-2014-Tutorials.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/hbb0amemaudardb/Revit-Structure-2014-Tutorials.part2.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/o1sorrw6aiewy51/Revit-Structure-2014-Tutorials.part3.rar
أتمنى تعجبكم و منتظر رأيكم 
بالتوفيق ​


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*مكتبة للمهندس المدنى
http://www.4shared.com/folder/OPUVsloZ/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/1mMzeJyV/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/ByH78FL9/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/_Fa_Tpf5/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/fhiKTMhR/_online.html





http://www.4shared.com/folder/us_AcEEt/My_4shared_of_elazhary2050_E.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/pZD1M-IL/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/GYZmIw0M/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*الرخام و الحجر و الفسيفساء
http://www.4shared.com/folder/aStmMz0x/_online.html




تنفيذ محطة كهرباء
http://www.4shared.com/rar/zdrAQ0U_/__online.html
تنفيذ محطة التنقية
http://www.4shared.com/get/FmDiV0Fy/____.html
تنفيذ الصرف الصحى
http://www.4shared.com/office/sglpcwbz/_____.htm
OR
http://www.4shared-china.com/office/sglpcwbz/_____.htm
OR
http://www.4shared-china.com/office/elStwylh/_____.htm
OR
http://www.4shared-china.com/rar/IMZRFw5F/___.htm
OR
http://www.4shared-china.com/office/IaK9iCXi/___.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/EKp5w4Hg/___.html





http://www.4shared-china.com/office/W-LxEJg7/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/tdZGhI-S/___.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/K8zHYWTx/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*المصاعد السكنية
http://www.4shared.com/file/PgpFbDS6/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/CgBDUUeU/elevators_elevators_hospital__.html
http://site.iugaza.edu.ps/nnamara/files/2010/02/01_elevators.pdf
http://rzaito.blogspot.com/2013/09/mechanical-engineering.html





http://www.4shared.com/folder/D3mm6N59/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/mikj-Bg9/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/GYZmIw0M/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*اعمال التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/folder/ned3fuf_/2012.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/-pk2xRrZ/__2.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/2ytPAtF0/__2.html



http://www.4shared.com/folder/B9hmRyK9/My_4shared_of_elazhary2050_E.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/4HQeLvYl/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/4jvDEE7A/New_Folder.html




http://www.4shared.com/folder/g9wsmDot/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/jJNe-qWn/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/46DWEJb2/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*مكتبتى​

المجموعة الاولى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html
http://www.4shared-china.com/dir/C2xr8v3s/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html
http://www.kutub.info/library/category/72




المجموعة الثانية
https://www.mediafire.com/?1z7mioeq1lcl7
https://www.mediafire.com/?puqgp9gndjnb3
https://www.mediafire.com/?79d3y9t6ul55t
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsD-PWrR1DY&list=PLLioOD83zmv6gYM0WftuIGTaFS-8E3UYO
http://www.aqarcity.com/f174.html


المجموعة الثالثة
https://www.mediafire.com/?pt304s24l5yg2
https://www.mediafire.com/#mdg6sljy6yn3q
http://yasserelleathy.com
http://www.moh.gov.eg/section3/Building_materials.aspx
http://www.cmbegypt.com/ar

​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*وقائع التنفيذ - الجزء 2 - الإكساء والإكمالات
http://www.4shared.com/office/vYDcBqOl/__-__2_-__.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/S_shrHjz/__-__2_-____1_.html
OR
http://www.4shared.com/office/IVGWq4Pl/__-__2_-__.html




وقائع التنفيذ - الجزء 1 - الحفريات والهيكل للمنشآت 
http://www.4shared.com/office/FZLE-alx/__-__1_-____.html





http://www.4shared.com/folder/GkhUdJ8W/_online.html


كتاب المهندس محمود المصيلحي
http://www.4shared.com/office/LdFnLT_D/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*مشاريع التخرج المهمة لطلبة مدنى ( خرسانة - استركشر )
http://engineerforall.blogspot.com/2012_12_01_archive.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*مكتبة مدنى 2013

المجموعة الاولى
http://www.4shared.com/folder/aTEHoMvI/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/krBQ8A7Q/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/M1YNy7c2/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/fhiKTMhR/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/hkuPdJTJ/2_online.html


المجموعة الثانية
http://www.4shared.com/folder/tItznzGh/My_4shared_of_elazhary2050.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/e1bTcnud/up_by_fantastic_engineers.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/4M3Yy3g/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/l1h9HV-1/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/g9wsmDot/_online.html




المجموعة الثالثة
http://www.4shared.com/folder/tbXkI79S/My_4shared_of_mohamed2011hassa.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/RJWF2luY/__3.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/RJYu_W6c/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/F7G1R53A/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9vaUHU2M/_online.html




المجموعة الرابعة
http://www.4shared.com/folder/79jnXuCm/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*مكتبة مدنى 2013


المجموعة الاولى
http://www.4shared.com/folder/YlYTwJp1/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/kNZ1GGNg/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/dTtyPUFQ/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/9SWBrbfu/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/OGXedfpq/_online.html




المجموعة الثانية
http://www.4shared.com/folder/ithKPYsQ/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/X01IfsgH/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/MTT4cwiF/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/nDb0SP2A/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ الاعمال الخرسانية
القواعد
الميدات
الاعمدة
السلالم
الاسقف
http://www.4shared.com/office/-bneyNe3/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/vgj7bl1X/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/vQaAUnQC/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/0jmJKCmk/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/he4em1Kx/___2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/nriL_5CK/___2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/MUNNkNTZ/_4_online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/7lnpCChi/__online.htm







http://www.4shared.com/folder/xoqUYvHA/__online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/7S3gOlc9/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/video/eX5b10Jq/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/video/Lp5KUM8U/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/IAds-ejr/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/7C81OxB_/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*السملات و الشدادات و الميدات
http://www.4shared.com/office/4GdyuUjM/____.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/L-3I5qfr/__online.htm


http://www.4shared.com/folder/X9i8SFj3/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/i79Y67-6/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/1mMzeJyV/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/mJmjHuzg/_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/folder/91TPE5Wv/_online.html



http://www.4shared.com/folder/Qh3J-dW8/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*الطرق
http://www.4shared.com/rar/n63GHGul/_____.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/itCnuuOk/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/iowduSsg/__1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/fHOLHHvD/__1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/q79ZBi_W/__3.htm



http://www.4shared.com/office/NNP95XKu/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/9SE1NZES/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Hk2lxZTj/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/Gmtzz12k/_____.htm



http://www.4shared.com/file/4ERL19it/__2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/NzuoZiJc/__1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/GYINLbLE/__2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/L7abIRDT/__online.htm


http://www.4shared.com/file/zInUC1aE/___online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/VehwEOvs/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/ALzEWi5c/___.htm
http://www.4shared.com/file/jIm42Rwf/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*تفاصيل الابواب اوتوكاد – جميع انواع الابواب الخشبية اوتوكاد 
http://www.mediafire.com/?dpf7uzzt8bx7abp​*


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يناير 2014)

*مجموعة ابحاث التشطيبات وتنفيذها – كورس التصميمات التنفيذية 
http://www.mediafire.com/?72jhvdspvs24y98​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*كورس تنفيذ احترافى*

*كورس تنفيذ احترافى
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13240​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*كورس تكسيات احترافى*

*كورس تكسيات احترافى
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/13239​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


حياكم الله أخواني جميعا


يمكنكم اعتبارها هدية عيد الفطر


دليل المعلومات الهندسية للمهندس عماد درويش .. 


بأجزائه الثلاثة







فهرس المحتويات للجزء الأول
































فهرس المحتويات للجزء الثاني
































فهرس المحتويات للجزء الثالث
























أما الروابط فلم أستطع سوى الرفع على الفورشيرد .. بانتظار أن يقوم أحد الأخوة الفضلاء بإعادة رفعها على روابط أخرى كالميديا فاير أو مركز الخليج


فقد حاولت مرارا لكن للأسف دائما ينقطع الرفع عليهما


رابط الجزء الأول


the whole part 1.pdf


رابط الجزء الثاني


the whole part 2.pdf


رابط الجزء الثالث


The Whole Part 3.pdf


لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء بالقبول والشفاء


حياكم الله




جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 

تم الرفع على ال gulfup لعيونك 

http://www.gulfup.com/?sy1K18

http://www.gulfup.com/?bM5zrx

http://www.gulfup.com/?VVJeTF​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ جراج التحرير
التكسيات المصمته
الخرسانة سابقة الصب
الخرسانة المسلحة بالالياف الزجاجية
الابواب و الشبابيك
بحث الواجهات الخارجية
التشطيبات المعمارية
الاخشاب الجبس الزجاج الطوب
الاسقف المعلقة
الحوائط الستائرية
الارضيات
البناء بالطوب البياض الدهانات
الاعمال الخرسانية الصحية الكهربائية المعدنية الميكانيكية
http://www.4shared.com/dir/qWvKNo0P/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*خزانات المياه العالية والأرضية
http://www.4shared.com/office/hy8XHnNp/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*محاضرات خزانات
http://www.4shared.com/rar/hcNj7jGG/tanks.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/czmI2Lek/Tanks.htm
http://www.4shared.com/rar/UaduAwwZ/10-Circular_tanks.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*أخطاء التنفيذ
http://www.4shared.com/office/Y7yYDmTf/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*كيفيه تصميم الاعمده بجميع اشكالها
http://www.4shared.com/folder/_QUpkaF0/____.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*تصميم الخلطات الخرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/p_kjX3v9/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*تصميم المباني لمقاومة الزلازل مع مثال محلول
http://www.4shared.com/rar/CoIVf0Ug/______.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*تصميم المساجد
http://www.4shared.com/file/r_Ecph50/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/9fXSccGI/__online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/_jDTtWvh/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*تصميم الخلطات الإسفلتية
http://www.4shared.com/office/30b96aYA/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*تصميم السلالم الخرسانية
http://www.4shared.com/office/cp8xlQGK/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*مكتبة مساحة 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/eLGPjSfc/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*كورسات هندسة شبين
http://www.4shared.com/folder/5MVsU8Rl/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*محاضرات خزانات
http://www.4shared.com/folder/0FPvQYJQ/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*الكميات و المواصفات
http://www.4shared.com/office/BvH5jbst/___1.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/WxstvDyw/___2.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/XjURpG-e/___3.htm


http://www.4shared.com/office/8tIOpX9u/___4.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/eElzI7P5/___5.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/qNCnY_M9/___6.htm

http://www.4shared.com/office/XI02WvbD/___7.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*تصميم الاعمدة كاملة بكل أنواعها
http://www.gulfup.com/?r21My3​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*دورة تنفيذ مبنى إدارى مكون من دورين من البداية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?nUvPvS​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*Analysis-and-Design-of-Tall-Buildings-Bungale-S-Taranath
http://www.gulfup.com/?9Teyf7​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*شرح اوتوكاد وحساب الكميات
http://www.4shared.com/office/mUvPbDms/___.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*محاضرات الركام و الاسمنت
http://www.4shared.com/office/sJvDIsC1/_001.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/hkuUk0rp/_1_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*مراجع الهندسة الطبية 
http://www.4shared.com/file/3dRe3PyG/___online.htm
OR
http://www.4shared.com/file/KFprVYBU/____1_.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*دورة التقسيم المعماري للأراضي للمهندس عمرو ربيع
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwWamMlUgWW4-sLwwW9Mx02fgtqsuPGRx​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*دورة اختيار النظام الانشائي للمهندس / عمرو ربيع
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwWamMlUgWW5hXCHGloLQf5uZ1lx_Ph9x​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*دورة التصميم المعمارى الخارجى
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLFzYLgVmITrb7Veqg3Vjh9-i9XYOjGVEE​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*الحوائط الستائرية
http://www.4shared.com/rar/TOz4Bxc4/__online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*مذكرات المهندس ياسر الليثي لـ شرح الخرسانة المسلحة بتحديث 2013
http://www.gulfup.com/?Cza3pk
http://www.gulfup.com/?IZjBri​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*دورة اعداد مهندس تنفيذ للمهندس محمد سنبل
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?feature=edit_ok&list=PLA6O3UnM1-ibojteRkYHnmV5EHxUSEZGy​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*دورة كاملة في التصميم الإنشائي م.إيهاب سعيد
http://www.youtube.com/user/midoo4541/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*دورة اعداد مهندس رائعة للبشمندس احمد ممدوح معيد بقسم الهندسة الانشائية جامعة الزقازيق
http://www.youtube.com/user/mohager4allah/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*محاضرات تشييد و بريمافيرا
http://www.4shared.com/rar/cvHEVqno/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*تنفيذ السقف الفلات
http://www.gulfup.com/?Tfcuqx​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

دورة التصميم الإحترافية للمهندس الإستشارى /إبراهيم عبد السلام 
http://www.gulfup.com/?gyzQgX
http://www.gulfup.com/?4RFh7W
http://www.gulfup.com/?f5xi2o
http://www.gulfup.com/?JQicoC
http://www.gulfup.com/?Da8LBQ
http://www.gulfup.com/?PxCFrT
http://www.gulfup.com/?ykcMdK



بحاجة الى ملفات دورة التصميم المقدمة من قبل المهندس ابراهيم عبدالسلام​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/222996-training-design-professional-design-engineer-design

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/349000-training-design-professional-design-engineer-design

ياريت لو حد يقدر يرفع ملفات الدورة فقط

ناقص بس ملفات الدورة لو حد يقدر يخدمنى ويرفعها ​


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*
دورة ملتقى الدارين Concrete Design Course كامله
http://www.gulfup.com/?0cTc3d
http://www.gulfup.com/?Lukdtf
http://www.gulfup.com/?l3QgOZ
http://www.gulfup.com/?nbfhsI
http://www.gulfup.com/?yeM0Pu​*​


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*learn primavera p6.v7- By Eng.Hytham Elmansy
http://www.4shared.com/dir/kNZ1GGNg/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*عزل خزان
http://www.4shared.com/video/0yfs4mtp/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/9164t6mM/__online.htm
http://www.4shared.com/office/xqZKz4Nh/__online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*فيديوهااااااااات شرح وتعليم احترافى لدورة برنامج البريمافيرا لإدارة المشروعات للمهندس /عمر عبدالعزيز 
https://www.youtube.com/user/engmahmoudabdelkader/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*شرح فيديو باللغة العربية لمشروع خرسانه بداية من الرسومات المعمارية وحتي الرسومات الانشائية
http://www.youtube.com/user/4Civileng/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*دورة إعداد مهندس تصميم 2013 | إعداد م. عمر عبد العزيز 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxdTvec4SorH_AV7Est02GO599ELOavEn​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*أكاديمية الدارين / اعداد مهندس مكتب فنى 04/ م. أحمد بشندى
https://www.youtube.com/user/Aldarayn/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*Steel_Dr.Maheeb
http://www.4shared.com/rar/EXPv1ixC/Steel_DrMaheeb_Part_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/VtYf8S8D/Steel_DrMaheeb_Part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/BQu2xnpa/Steel_DrMaheeb_Part3.html
http://www.4shared.com/rar/vZRDU34L/Steel_DrMaheeb_Part4.html



http://www.4shared.com/rar/ivlYGU1R/DMaheeb.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*موسوعة تنفيذ وصيانة الطرق موسوعة كاملة رائعة جدا لا غنى عنها لاى مهندس مدنى ....
قمت برفعها على اجزاء لتسهيل تحميلها وساقوم بوضع لنكات التحميل المباشر تباعا للاستفادة القصوى للاعضاء....
اولا: موسوعة تنفيذ الطرق..
الجزء الاول: لنك تحميل مباشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/?af7h9ndikhv176f

الجزء الثانى : لنك تحميل مباشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/?6txy6cxkk7mrp84

.................................................................................

ثانيا : موسوعة صيانة الطرق ...
الجزء الاول: لنك تحميل مباشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/?9foo0b69b63at39

الجزء الثانى : لنك تحميل مباشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/?4w147s15c5zcdxz

الجزء الثالث: لنك تحميل مباشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/?sq60tb3ocdo89d8

الجزء الرابع : لنك تحميل مباشر 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zxam5fb4d9wx1aa​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*دورة اعداد مهندس مكتب فنى_م.احمد بشندى
http://www.gulfup.com/?wUgRaU
http://www.gulfup.com/?bnCPMq
http://www.gulfup.com/?LRzwcI
http://www.gulfup.com/?v6pVg5
ملفات الدورة
http://www.gulfup.com/?rJWhBe​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*افضل شرح دورة برنامج الريفت الانشائى 2014
http://www.youtube.com/user/engmahmoudabdelkader/videos​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*primavera 6 Omar
http://www.gulfup.com/?MuojWf
OR
http://www.mediafire.com/download/t1prc57s1f77feu/primavera+6+Omar.pdf
مذكره المهندس عمرو عبد العزيز بريمافيرا​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


دورة إعداد مهندس تصميم
إعداد م. عمر عبد العزيز
المعيد بكلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق



تنويه : الدورة هي أحدث دورات المهندس عمر وليست تكملة الدورة السابقة المرفوعة على المنتدى .. يفضل متابعتها من البداية

محتويات الدورة
الدورة 15 حلقة كالتالي :

1- الـ Autocad الإحترافي
2- الـ Autocad الإحترافي
3- قواعد وضع وتحليل الكمرات
4- إعتبارات معمارية + هبوط بلاطة الحمام
5- عمل اللوحة الإنشائي
6- عمل SAP Model
7- تصميم الأعمدة + عمل لوحة المحاور والأعمدة
8- تسليح البلاطات
9- عمل ETABS Model
10- أحمال الزلازل
11- إدخال اللبشة + إخراج النتائج + CSI Column
12- حصر الكميات + تصميم Core
13- السلالم
14- تسليح الأعمدة
15- فرق المنسوب + Hollow Blocks


للمشاهدة على Youtube

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxdTvec4SorH_AV7Est02GO599ELOavEn

"جاري رفع بقية الحلقات خلال أيام ... "

روابط التحميل كاملة على MediaFire

http://www.mediafire.com/folder/8333id7prsx9a/Structural_Design_Course


وانتظروا شرح تصميم ورسم لوحة Foundation
إعداد م. عمر عبد العزيز
قريبا على المنتدى ...


" لا تنسونا ولا تنسوا المهندس عمر من صالح دعائكم جمعنا به وإياكم في الجنة إن شاء الله "

تم الرفع على ال gulfup
http://www.gulfup.com/?1wN6FM
http://www.gulfup.com/?h6uJh1
http://www.gulfup.com/?SQiE9d
http://www.gulfup.com/?12EQTc
http://www.gulfup.com/?GWZoHe
http://www.gulfup.com/?puVnPF​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*متجدد >> افضل شرح دورة برنامج الريفت الانشائى 2014 للمهندس المدنى2014 Learn Autodesk Revit Structure
وبرامج ال BIM TECHNOLOGY

من البداية الى اتقان واحتراف الريفت
للمهندس / محمد على
هندسة الزقازيق




محتويات دورة الريفت الانشائي​Contents Of Revit Structure 2014
v Introduction to the Autodesk Revit Structure software
v Basic Drawing and Editing Tools
v Setting up Levels and Grids
v Starting structural projects
v Working with Views
v Columns and Walls
v Foundations
v Structural Reinforcement
v Beams and Framing Systems
v Floors and Shafts and Stairs
v Assign of Loadsand Supports
v Linking AutoCAD Files
v Components and Families
v Construction Documents
v Dimensions and Constraints
v Export to Structural Program (Robot –Etabs –Safe)
v Export to Auto CAD Structural Detailing
v Export to AutoCAD
v Annotating Construction Documents
v Scheduling (Quantities and Costs)
v Detailing
v Modeling of Steel Frame and truss
v Printing and Publishing​ 
شرح تسطيب وتفعيل البرنامج >>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7pMyLLReoI

لا تحرمنا من تعليقك لرفع المزيد من فيديوهات الدورة

​


والأن مع دروس ومحاضرات الدورة

المحاضرة الاولى (فيديو) 1-Content of Revit Course
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6Y_Zr5I1zs

المحاضرة الثانىة (فيديو) 2-Interface and Levels
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEe1eV55nRU

المحاضرة الثالثة (فيديو) 3-Girds and Modefications
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6kDfTF2O2k

المحاضرة الرابعة (فيديو) 4-Draw Columns
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL5C66SqLuE

المحاضرة الخامسة (فيديو) 5-Draw Beam
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYPUz1Wh18w

المحاضرة السادسة (فيديو) 6-Slab and Opening (Modfications)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMUKoWmmYxg

المحاضرة السابعة (فيديو) 7-Shearwalls and Fountions
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70Ed_rqVcBk

المحاضرة الثامنة (فيديو) 8-Loads and Supports
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PRcsIiVZBU

المحاضرة التاسعة (فيديو) 9-PC Footing And Piles
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZLVH198Zbo

المحاضرة العاشرة (فيديو) 10-Reinforcement of Beam
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmk9oYqfMpk

 تم رفع الحلقة الحادية عشر 11 من محاضرات الريفت الأنشائى

[h=1] 11 - Columns Reinforcemt[/h]من هنا >>>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3A2XbHGr7Sc​




OR


http://www.gulfup.com/?um8nw6
http://www.gulfup.com/?z2uKBC
http://www.gulfup.com/?NlWoBd
http://www.gulfup.com/?iVa84P
http://www.gulfup.com/?QMWfKn
http://www.gulfup.com/?8N604N
http://www.gulfup.com/?XJGpil
http://www.gulfup.com/?ZwWCnb
http://www.gulfup.com/?CWIDW4
http://www.gulfup.com/?CeQLev​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirectLink.php?url=http://www.gulfup.com/?ZaNMtw





هدية متابعى الموضوع على المهندسين العرب

تحميل برنامج الريفت الانشائى 2014 بروابط مباشرة وتدعم الاستكمال​

DOWNLOAD AUTODESK REVIT STRUCTURE 2014
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
PART 1 >>> http://www.gulfup.com/?oZilij


PART 2 >>> http://www.gulfup.com/?r7Nxq4


PART 3 >>> http://www.gulfup.com/?LtbzGd


PART 4 >>> http://www.gulfup.com/?UMZyo9​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

دورة إعداد مهندس تصميم
إعداد م. عمر عبد العزيز
المعيد بكلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق

​تنويه : الدورة هي أحدث دورات المهندس عمر وليست تكملة الدورة السابقة المرفوعة على المنتدى .. يفضل متابعتها من البداية

محتويات الدورة
الدورة 15 حلقة كالتالي :

1- الـ Autocad الإحترافي
2- الـ Autocad الإحترافي
3- قواعد وضع وتحليل الكمرات
4- إعتبارات معمارية + هبوط بلاطة الحمام
5- عمل اللوحة الإنشائي
6- عمل SAP Model
7- تصميم الأعمدة + عمل لوحة المحاور والأعمدة
8- تسليح البلاطات
9- عمل ETABS Model
10- أحمال الزلازل
11- إدخال اللبشة + إخراج النتائج + CSI Column
12- حصر الكميات + تصميم Core
13- السلالم
14- تسليح الأعمدة
15- فرق المنسوب + Hollow Blocks


للمشاهدة على Youtube

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxdTvec4SorH_AV7Est02GO599ELOavEn

"جاري رفع بقية الحلقات خلال أيام ... "

روابط التحميل كاملة على _MediaFire

_http://www.mediafire.com/folder/8333id7prsx9a/Structural_Design_Course


وانتظروا شرح تصميم ورسم لوحة Foundation
إعداد م. عمر عبد العزيز
قريبا على المنتدى ...


" لا تنسونا ولا تنسوا المهندس عمر من صالح دعائكم جمعنا به وإياكم في الجنة إن شاء الله "
​

ارجو التثبيت للإفادة_____>>>>

​فيديوهااااااااات شرح وتعليم احترافى لدورة برنامج البريمافيرا لإدارة المشروعات للمهندس /عمر عبدالعزيز مدرس مساعد بقسم الهندسة المدنية بهندسة الزقازيق 2014

التعريف ببرنامج البريمافـــــيرا p6>>>
_________________________
يستخدم البرنامج لإعداد الجداول الزمنية للمشاريع
وحساب التكلفة والتحكم بها
وكذلك مراقبة النمو في المشروع سواء بالتقدم أو بالتأخير.
كما يقوم بحساب مدة المشروع والموارد المراد استخدامها وتحديد الاستخدام الأمثل لهذه الموارد،
بالإضافة الي القدرة علي مراجعة أي مشروع سابق ومقارنته بالوضع الحالي، ومعرفة مدي التأخر سواء علي مستوي المدة الزمنية أو علي مستوي الموارد






المحاضرة الأولى primavera 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0QhfONjQhM

المحاضرة الثانية primavera 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jb9csXHWrhQ

المحاضرة الثالثة primavera 3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFYrZW3wN1I

المحاضرة الرابعة primavera 4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S11vinfmb1s

المحاضرة الخامسة primavera 5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1ah8-9bg18

المحاضرة السادسة primavera 6
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYY3spSut2I

المحاضرة السابعة primavera 7
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9fuwaT2J5g

المحاضرة الثامنة primavera 8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mQEp3p9JQs

المحاضرة التاسعة والاخيرة primavera 9
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yeyjqp2jRD8​


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*فيديوهااات شرح وتعليم احترافى لدورة برنامج البريمافيرا للمهندس /عمر عبدالعزيز Learning Primavera P6 

http://www.gulfup.com/?luU0ZW
http://www.gulfup.com/?i85SwQ
http://www.gulfup.com/?jgIRlz
http://www.gulfup.com/?JTtCNx
http://www.gulfup.com/?Ixdxqu
http://www.gulfup.com/?mhApDX
http://www.gulfup.com/?tuAnBb
http://www.gulfup.com/?tEatIh
http://www.gulfup.com/?1rbAVB​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*
**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم 
**
اقدم لكم اخوانى الكرام 

الدليل التعليمي لبرنامج

**ETABS**

المهندس عماد درويش

**النمذجة وتمثيل منشآت المباني
**

الروابط

http://eng-syria.net/books/ETABS_1.rar


http://eng-syria.net/books/ETABS_2.rar



http://eng-syria.net/books/ETABS_3.rar


*_*اتمنى لكم الافاده*_*
*​


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*ادارة المشروعات ... حصرى
http://www.4shared.com/file/b5YeU4ln/edaret_mshro3at.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*Concrete Ain shams Up.BY ABDO ESSAM
http://www.4shared.com/zip/lxPhFV39/Concrete_Ain_shams_UpBY_ABDO_E.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*تسليح مسجد اوتوكاد
http://www.4shared.com/zip/oKbdvBV2/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الروابط دي عبارة عن 15 فيديو لشرح مشروع الخرسانة لبرج سكني من البداية وحتي النهاية

شرح فيديو باللغة العربية لمشروع خرسانه بداية من الرسومات المعمارية وحتي الرسومات الانشائية

لمشاهدة الفيديوهات علي اليوتيوب اون لاين
تحت عنوان ""مشروع خرسانة كامل
ودي روابط الفيديوهات

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6PPvx60wbM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67fhEE0JtL4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXGqr34qYC0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Hek4f9XR0w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF1ELi8OPgc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeTYQsgel08
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69Q3t57K_FM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTZDSEbU47Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwpVWHbDo_g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcbBfOJlR_8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4lGjXrr96Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijFPtUUmRN8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL3I35nnsS4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtbJu4GTt-Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUAGe7OiW00​


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*برنامج فتح ملفات الاوتوكاد 
http://www.3ds.com/products-services/draftsight/download-draftsight​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*كتب للرسومات التنفيذيه 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/yH4Nigif/___by_maged_yaser.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*بحث إدارة مشروعات فاينال
http://www.4shared.com/rar/4g--Of4D/___.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*كورسات عين شمس
http://www.4shared.com/dir/jDe_N5Ql/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*محاضرات المهندس ياسر الليثى
http://www.mediafire.com/download/h...+المهندس+ياسر+الليثي+(محدّثه20013)ا.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/c...+المهندس+ياسر+الليثي+(محدّثه20013)ا.part2.rar

https://www.mediafire.com/folder/lpyartoq2ngzq/Eng._Yasser_El_Leathy​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*مشروع استيل 
http://www.4shared.com/get/AVje0WEx/___online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*مشروع هندسة صحية كامل
1
http://www.4shared.com/rar/dDuC1Sad/___.htm
2
http://www.4shared.com/rar/gbbtlyU4/___.htm
3
http://www.4shared.com/rar/baFGuSX6/___2.htm
4
http://www.4shared.com/rar/lOPt2IEJ/___3.htm
5
http://www.4shared.com/rar/tIujA9Bm/___4.htm
6
http://www.4shared.com/rar/a6zmRGPj/__online.htm
7
http://www.4shared.com/rar/9iVgcdwc/___online.htm
8
http://www.4shared.com/file/LM566AP0/_online.htm

​*
*مشروع الهندسة الصحية 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/aNCvPUQG/___online.htm​*
*محاضرات الهندسة الصحية وشبكات المياه
http://www.4shared.com/rar/-vBH6Ohf/____.htm​*
*تصميم شبكة الصرف الصحى والمياة
http://www.4shared.com/office/UByYsE2E/____.htm​*
*تصميم الصرف الصحى 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/l7_eLnaL/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*فواصل التمدد و الهبوط
http://www.4shared.com/file/fp6HbCve/___online.htm​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*تسليح حمام سباحة .... اوتوكاد
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/mdg6sljy6yn3q//HanyEssmat2050
https://www.mediafire.com/#mdg6sljy6yn3q​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*محاضرات فيديو
http://www.4shared.com/video/nCtSMYTS/Lecture_07_-_Typical_Floors.htm
http://www.4shared.com/video/Yp9c2Z5_/Lecture_08_-_Roof_Floor__RC_Sl.htm

http://www.4shared.com/video/aDFnhZG1/Lecture_05_-_Foundations__Grou.htm
http://www.4shared.com/video/GXRiGYUR/Lecture_05_-_Stairs.htm


http://www.4shared.com/rar/h2FoPEZB/lecture_05_-_domes.html



http://www.4shared.com/rar/x6-nJ0pU/DrTamer_Lectures.htm

http://www.4shared.com/video/e6tcpI_4/Lecture_09_-_Domes.htm

http://www.4shared.com/office/VoI-FYNR/Lecture_03_-_Planssections_Adv.htm
*​


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*ملفات التنفيذ .... اوتوكاد
http://www.4shared.com/dir/1CTJX0Bk/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*الكود المصرى لاعمال الرى

http://ia360703.us.archive.org/4/items/codepart1/Vol-1.rar

http://ia360706.us.archive.org/21/items/codepart2/Vol-2.rar

http://ia360705.us.archive.org/20/items/codepart3/Vol-3.rar

http://ia360705.us.archive.org/19/items/codepart4/Vol-4.rar

http://ia360701.us.archive.org/23/items/codepart5/Vol-5.rar

http://ia360709.us.archive.org/9/items/codepart6/Vol-6.rar

http://ia360709.us.archive.org/4/items/codepart7/Vol-7.rar​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*التوتال استيشن
total station final
http://www.4shared.com/office/p9HiVyau/total_station_final.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*التصميمات التنفيذية لبرج .... اوتوكاد
http://www.4shared.com/rar/dVXw4TmR/_online.html​*


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*محاضرات فيديو انشاء معمارى
http://www.4shared.com/dir/CdNhrx_M/__online.htmlM*​


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*قناة المهندس المدنى
https://www.youtube.com/user/eng0Ahmed0alNahhal/videos?shelf_id=1&sort=dd&view=0*​


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*من أهم أنشطة الشركة هي خدمة البناء للغير أو البناء بالمشاركة وفيما يلي تفاصيل عروض البناء للغير 
أولاً : عروض التوريد والتنفيذ: 
أ –عرض المباني المتكاملة أو الهيكل الخرساني: 
ونقدم من خلال هذا العرض توريد الخامات وعمل المصنعيات بالكامل وحتى انتهاء التنفيذ مع الإشراف الهندسي الكامل من خلال نخبة من المهندسين والفنيين المتخصصين والأسعار تشمل جميع هذه العناصر وبأفضل الأسعار ونقدم من خلال هذا العرض جميع التصميمات المعمارية والإنشائية ومنظور الواجهات هدية لعملاء الأندلس المصرية بدون مقابل وفيما يلي نموذج لأحدي المقايسات الاسترشادية 
مقايسة استرشادية للهيكل الخرساني: 

البيــــــان الوحدة الفئة 
بالمتر المكعب توريد وصب خرسانة مسلحة للأساسات متوسط 85 كجم حديد / م3 م3 990 جم 
بالمتر المكعب توريد وصب خرسانة مسلحة للأعمدة والأسقف H.P أو flat slabمتوسط 110 كجم حديد / م3 م3 1120 جم 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل مبانى طوب طفلى مثقب 1/2 طوبة عادى شامل الطوب ومونة الاسمنت. م2 44 جم 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل محارة داخلية شامل مونة الاسمنت والرمل. م2 23 جم 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل محارة خارجية شرح البند السابق. م2 35 جم 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل بياض جرافياتو ضهارة الوان وخامات عادية شامل المون والعمل على سقالة البطانة. م2 25 جم 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل طرطشة اسمنتية واجهات / مناور على سقالة م2 19 جم 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل كيما ستون / جرانوليت واجهات / سلالم على سقالة البطانة. م2 27 جم 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل دهان بلاستيك للوجهات شامل الخامات على سقالة البطانة. م2 38 جم 
بالمتر الطولى توريد وتركيب حلوق خشب لابواب والشبابيك. م ط حسب القطاع 
بالكيلو جرام توريد وتركيب حديد كريتال للاسوار قطاعات عادية. كجم 12 جم 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل عزل رطوبة دهان 2 وجه. م2 12 جم 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل عزل لفائف ممبرين بالبشبورى على سطح ناعم مع الدهان اسفله وعمل التجارب قبل التشغيل. م2 36 جم 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل عزل حرارى فوم بسمك متوسط 4 : 5 سم. م2 17 جم 
بالمتر المربع توريد وعمل خرسانة ميول سمك متوسط 10 سم لصرف المطر. م2 33 جم 
وضعت هذه الأسعار على أساس طن الحديد 4500 جم وطن الاسمنت 500 جم.
اعمال الرخام والسباكة والكهرباء والديكورات والالومنيوم حسب الاتفاق على المواصفات المطلوبة.
فى حالة طلب مواصفات خاصة يتم الرجوع للادارة الفنية لتحديد الاسعار.
عروض البناء بالتقسيط او مقابل وحدات يتم بالرجوع للادارة المالية.


ب –عرض الأعمال المجزأة: 
ونقدم من خلال هذا العرض التوريد وعمل المصنعيات بالكامل لأعمال مجزأة مثال تعلية دور او الرووف أو التشطيبات الداخلية أو عمل حمامات السباحة والتنفيذ من خلال مهندسين وفنيين متخصصين والأسعار تشمل جميع هذه العناصر وبأفضل الأسعار. 
ثانيا : عرض التنفيذ بنظام التكاليف بالإضافة إلى نسبة الإشراف cost plus 
نقدم من خلال هذا العرض ارخص أسعار المصنعيات مع اقل نسبة للإشراف وهى 7% والتي تتم من خلال نخبة من المهندسين والفنيين المتخصصين على أن يتم توريد الخامات بمعرفة المالك. 
يمكن القيام بإدارة المشروع بالكامل وتدبير الخامات بمعرفتنا في حالة طلب ذلك من قبل المالك حسب الإتفاق. *


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*عرض تشطيب شقة
أرضيات الشقة سيراميك كليوباترا أو الفا 50*50
حوائط الحمامين و المطبخ سيراميك كليوباترا أو الفا
كرانيش للشقة كاملة
الدهانات بلاستيك مع دهان تعتيق للحائط الرئيسى للريسيبشن
سقف معلق للريسيبشن
5 أبواب خشب طبيعى و دهانات أستر
السباكة للحمامين و المطبخ
أطقم الحمامات من كليوباترا
أطقم خلاطات استثمارى
تشطيب الكهرباء للشقة
سعر المتر المسطح يبدأ من 700 جنيه مصرى*​


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*ملاحظات تنفيذية*

*ملاحظات تنفيذية*​


----------



## egyptsystem (18 يناير 2014)

*النهاية​*


----------



## محمد السعيد على (16 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله كل الخير​


----------



## egyptsystem (16 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (23 مايو 2014)

مجهود أكثر من رائع فجزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيكم ونفع الله بكم​


----------



## egyptsystem (23 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## عمرالحيدري71 (19 ديسمبر 2014)

مشروع متكامل صرف صحي وامدادات المياه http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t414255.htmlhttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t414255.html


----------



## أحمد سعيد سلام (21 مارس 2015)

بسم الله ما شاء الله ... موضوع شامل فى الهندسة المدنية .. ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

